#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-16
<simira> hi
<Pici> hi
<simira> I'd like to give op-access to two other users on #ubuntu-no, as we've grown a bit lately. I used the FLAGS-command to chanserv but they don't seem to have the right access still
<simira> what is the right way to do it?
<Pici> simira: you gave them the +o flag?
<simira> Pici: yes
<Pici> And they cannot op themselves? Are they messaging chanserv?
<simira> yes
<elkbuntu> +votiA iirc is the basic string needed
<simira> 15:23 <Mithrandir> op #ubuntu-no
<simira> 15:23 <Mithrandir> 15:23 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You are not authorized to perform this operation.
<simira> elkbuntu: I used that one yes
<elkbuntu> hmm...
<simira> and yes, chanserv confirmed the flags were set right
<elkbuntu> might pay to go harrass in #freenode. if they want to change the services, they can deal with all the confuzzled users ;)
<simira> hehe
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-17
<Pici> Anyone from ubuntu-br around? or someone who can help ssss here regarding an issue in -br?
<Pici> I dont speak any portuguese.
<ssss> spanish?:))
<Pici> barely
<ssss> Pici, put on me in ubuntu-br
<Pici> ssss: I dont have that power
<ssss> Pici, no?
<ssss> Pici, for injustice in canal
<ssss> in br
<ssss> Pici, udontknow blok-me
<Ekushey> ssss, you are banned on #ubuntu-br?
<ssss> Ekushey, yes for injustice to sincerity
<ssss> Ekushey, i need of chanel
<Ekushey> ban list of -br is pretty large!
<ssss> Ekushey, yes
<ssss> Ekushey, doyou can help me?
<Ekushey> sorry ssss, i don't know anyone from the -br team
<ssss> Ekushey, udontknow?
<ssss> Ekushey, nick=  udontknow
<Ekushey> nope, ssss
<Ekushey> UdontKnow, he parted
<UdontKnow> yeah, seems to have quit?
<UdontKnow> nah
<UdontKnow> just in other channels
 * UdontKnow talks to him
<UdontKnow> thanks!
<Ekushey> he says he's sorry :)
<HardDisk> btw just a reminder that the EMEA for ubuntu membership was not posted on the fridge calendar :( I thought Seveas would have done that a few days ago.
<elektronik123> i have ban on #ubuntu-pl Why ?
<elektronik123> i have ban on #ubuntu-pl Why ?
<Myrtti> well.
<pressenter> elektronik123: Stop buging everyone.
<pressenter> You are banned cause youre a nasty troll, talking ish all the time.
<elektronik123> pressenter why i have ban only tell me
<pressenter> Told you that this will happen, warned you a couple of times.
<elektronik123> it is true
<elektronik123> you give me warnings
<pressenter> elektronik123: And not only i have warned you.
<pressenter> You had been banned before, i took that ban off, and you started all your game again.
<pressenter> elektronik123: Stop buging all ubuntu staff, that ban stays, get over it.
<elektronik123> game ? what ?!
<Myrtti> pressenter: if you want to, feel free to use polish
<elektronik123> how long i must wait for unban ?
<pressenter> elektronik123: I havent placed that last ban on you, but i guess that the one that placed it will not take it of.
<pressenter> And its not a surprize for me.
<pressenter> Myrtti: Thanks, but i dont have to. :)
<elektronik123> i can wait one year from this day
<pressenter> And what than?
<Myrtti> np, just a sidenote
<elektronik123> after 1 year can you unban me
<elektronik123> ?
<pressenter> elektronik123: Just one question: why should i? Youve been warned after your last ban, i was kind and took it of. Right after that you started acting just like before, adding olive to all flames or starting some of your own.
<elektronik123> yes it is true
<pressenter> I know, im not asking you about it.
<pressenter> So you see, that ban stays.
<elektronik123> it was my big error
<pressenter> Three time?!
<pressenter> C'mon!
<pressenter> *times
<elektronik123> i need long time ubuntu-pl prison
<elektronik123> 1 year will be good
<pressenter> Lol, now you are just being ridiculous.
<pressenter> What will that year do?
<elektronik123> one year can do big things in human
<pressenter> elektronik123: Letting you in next time, after what you did and how you acted will not only be up to me.
<pressenter> Msg me in a year, we'll see.
<elektronik123> oki
<elektronik123> ok
<pressenter> And stop buging ubuntu staff, it's a bit childish.
<pressenter> Thank you all for letting me know.
<elektronik123> 17 06 2009 i am  waiting
<pressenter> Take care and have a good day y'all.
<HardDisk> btw just a reminder that the EMEA for ubuntu membership was not posted on the fridge calendar :( I thought Seveas would have done that a few days ago.
<Myrtti> :-(
<HardDisk> unofficially I want to say, I was hoping to get the membership to be a credible person in my local region to start a LoCo team.
<HardDisk> unfortunately Seveas and others do not understand my situation, so I was not given it.
<jpds> HardDisk: can't you just start a loco team anyway?
<HardDisk> no
<jpds> why not?
<HardDisk> the first LoCo team failed
<HardDisk> due to not having members
<HardDisk> lead by other people
<HardDisk> there was no "credible" members
<jpds> hmmm, I know the guy who started the Nepal team from nothing, and he's not a member.
<HardDisk> this means for me, that I have to wait again a few months to try to build my own rep as a single user, and then after I can being starting a LoCo team
<HardDisk> jpds, I'm not in Nepal.
<jpds> HardDisk: Didn't say you were. :)
<HardDisk> here in Egypt there is a lot of mistrust
<HardDisk> bureaucracy
<jpds> locos and lugs take a lot of time and work
<HardDisk> jpds, when you live in a country where piracy is the mainstream and IF I mean a BIG IF some piracy cop wanders around, they get paid to be quiet.  hardly anyone uses linux because there is no official means to show them.  Anyway I don't want to whine anymore, I was hoping to get it, i didn't that's that.  I'll go back to what I was doing.
<HardDisk> jpds, we have a LUG that's been around since the 90's and all we have to show for it are less than 20 people
<HardDisk> it's all about the first impression and how you present yourself.  if you're a credible person people will listen, if not, you're just "another IT guy"  you can't imagine if canonical did a small showcase here what a difference that would make.
<jpds> I see.
<elkbuntu> HardDisk, i did warn you, so please dont give up right away.
<elkbuntu> if you're around in say 13hrs time, talk with me and we'll figure out what you can do.
<Ekushey> hi elkbuntu!
<elkbuntu> hi Ekushey, bye (work time ;() Ekushey!
<Ekushey> have a nice day :)
<jpds> woah, almost bed time here.
<Ekushey> jpds, midnight?
<jpds> Ekushey: 22:53
<Ekushey> and it's 2:54 here ;)
<Ekushey> wednesday already
<jpds> am/pm?
<Ekushey> am
<jpds> Ekushey: . . . .
<Ekushey> sleep tight jpds :)
<jpds> Ekushey: no, I don't wear much sleeping.
<jpds> I don't wear tight clothes even.
<Ekushey> lol
<jpds> but, nevertheless, thanks Ekushey, have a good night yourself :)
<Ekushey> i need to change my sleep pattern... i goto bed at 7 and wake up at 4
<Ekushey> haven't seen sunlight for some time now
<[NikO]> bot spam with forza italia on u-fr
<jpds> [NikO]: I'm booting, I'm booting ;_)
<jpds> arg, my nose got flatten..
<jpds> s/_/-/
<jpds> there we go.
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-18
<Myrtti> jpds: if only beautifying ones nose would be that easy
<jussi01> Ekushey: ping!
<Ekushey> hi jussi01!
<jussi01> Ekushey: hei!
<Ekushey> hello :)
<jussi01> 1 comment for your blog post, - you use kdesudo for kate ;)
<Ekushey> thanks, changing it
<jussi01> :)
<Ekushey> it's my first post sydicated on the planet... also my first baby package ;)
<jussi01> Ekushey: NIce work anyway :)
<Ekushey> the PackagingGuide was really helpful, i used to think that it's *very* difficult
<jussi01> Ekushey: yeah, its great
<Ekushey> jussi01, changed it... gksudo works on xubuntu, right?
<jussi01> Ekushey: Ive no idea - check with the guys in #xubuntu
<jpds> Ekushey: you watched the packaging videos?
<Ekushey> nah! do you have the url?
<jpds> Ekushey: http://www.jonobacon.org/?p=1200
<nalioth> gksudo works everywhere gtk is found
<nalioth> so the answer is yes
<Ekushey> thanks, checking it out
<jpds> nalioth: the answer is 42.
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-19
<cody-somerville> Can someone make the bot join #xubuntu-devel?
<stdin> @join #xubuntu-devel
<stdin> cody-somerville: done
<cody-somerville> thanks
<boyCA> hi everybore
<boyCA> hi
<Pici> hi
<boyCA> asl?
<PriceChild> !asl | boyCA
<ubottu> boyCA: Most of us don't speak American Sign Language, please try english instead. ✌
<Myrtti> boyCA: ... I assume good faith and also that you meant that
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-20
<encryptz> whan roby718, or somthing similar recently banned in an ubuntu channel for spamming?
<encryptz> s/whan/was an/
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-21
<Zic> hi, I need informations about forking channel of a LocoTeam : recently, an user of #ubuntu-fr was banned for no respect of the CoC, he forks #ubuntu-fr to #*buntu-fr. He spams #ubuntu-fr, can we contact Freenode Staff to close this channel to not respect the Ubuntu LoCo policy ?
<Zic> (I'm a moderator of #ubuntu-fr channel)
<jpds> 'jour Zic
<Zic> bonjour jpds :)
<jpds> I'm sure the IRC Council could ask to have the channels closed down and forwarded to #ubuntu-fr
<jpds> elky: could you look above? :)
<elky> jpds, just noticed
<Zic> I adverts them, channel owner and user of #*buntu-fr
<jpds> (noticed you were busy in -ops)
<Zic> I'm ban from #*buntu-fr
<Zic> (because I'm the moderator who set the ban against this user)
<Zic> I'm using mibbit gateway to advert them
<jpds> Zic: bad boy!
<Zic> On the topic : « salon des kicks, banis ou fuyant de l'officiel » => possible translation « channel where you can escape from kick/ban of the official channel »
<Zic> :)
<jpds> Zic: what does "< ~danico> personne pour un ptit coup de main?????" mean?
<Zic> jpds: a guy from #ubuntu-fr who receive a notice spam to join #*buntu-fr
<Zic> "Nobody are available to help me" is a translation of his message.
<jpds> hmm
<jpds> elky: #ubuntu-bg looks like troll haven too.
<elky> jpds, im being pm'd by GetReady, yeah
<jpds> elky: 12:44:50 [!] greenland is now known as GetReady
<elky> sigh.
<elky> im going to need at least an hour with ichc after this :-/
 * elky wonders what 'doith' is
<elky> ah, doith is probably dutch?
<Zic> can someone do something to close this channel and forward it to #ubuntu-fr please ?
<Zic> an other channel was opened ##*buntu-fr
<elky> we cant do anything about that one unfortunately
<Zic> #*buntu-fr and ##*buntu-fr must to be forward to #ubuntu-fr
<Zic> elky: hmm, and the freenode staff ?
<elky> im waiting on a response about the first, and i'll try organise a freenode staff to take the fun out of the second by lurking
<Zic> elky: thanks for your help
<Zic> elky: can you have an approximative "time" to set the forward ? because, we can't control help given in this channel, sane, or insane, and spams to newbies users to join #*buntu-fr forked channel continues…
<Zic> newbies user in #ubuntu-fr channel.
<elky> Zic, i cant control how long it will be until i get staff attention, so no, sorry
<Zic> elky: ok, thanks, do you think freenode will have no problem to do it so ? To organize prevention msg on #ubuntu-fr about these forked chan during the waiting
<elky> Zic, i cannot predict freenode anymore
<Zic> elky: no problem, thanks for your help
<Zic> I'm staying here, elky, if you or freenode staff have question, forward them here or to my /query, thanks!
<elky> Zic, staffers have been notified, have they acted yet?
<Zic> I'm just unban from #*buntu-fr, but don't think so
<tomaw> Zic: When has he been spamming #ubuntu-fr?
<Zic> tomaw: I discovered it a few hour ago
<Zic> by an user, danico, who search help
<Zic> apparently, this night, spams were noticed to newbies user
<tomaw> the only mention of it I can see in the channel is this:
<tomaw> Sat 11:28:53 < ~danico> j/ #*buntu-fr
<Zic> tomaw: it's how I discovered it
<Zic> but after, I querry danico
<Zic> he told me about notices which has been sended
<tomaw> Ah
<Zic> nothing more, he don't want to told who
<elky> tomaw, it's a stretch but #*buntu-fr could be pointed at #ubuntu-fr and ##*buntu-fr could be... monitored... by someone who can understand and write french
<Zic> I agree
<elky> nothing like an overbearing staffer to ruin any troll's fun
<Zic> :)
<tomaw> I'll stick around and see what I can find out
<Zic> tomaw: I don't care about alternate channel, just about newbies user who are forwareded to this forked channel, #*buntu-fr, we can't controll help that is given, sane or insane…
<Zic> a void kick…
<tomaw> Zic: hrm, what happened there? :)
<tomaw> I walked away from the keyboard and now I am the only person in #*buntu-fr
<McPeter> tomaw, it's ok ..
<McPeter> i speak with different person
<McPeter> i hope this "joke" is end
<Zic> tomaw: sorry, I was afk
<Zic> tomaw: this seems to be resolved
<tomaw> Good :)
<Zic> but I thank you for your help :)
<McPeter> :)
<johanbr> Did anyone else have their channel spammed in Latin about an hour ago?
<mohi> hi :)
<mohi>  we had an impolite boy in #ubuntu-ir, I'll give you the detais to stop him/her if you saw in your channels
<Myrtti> sure
<mohi>  [Whois] cumulus007 is n=sander@86.90.145.47 (Sander Pientka)
<mohi> [22:40] [Whois] cumulus007 is a user on channels: #ubuntu #ubuntu-au #ubuntu-ch #ubuntu-jp #ubuntu-ma #ubuntu-nl #ubuntu-nl-offtopic
<mohi> Myrtti: :)
<johanbr> That's the same person who spammed #ubuntu-se in Latin.
<mohi> johanbr: e/she seems to be a troll, shold be talked to
<mohi> he/she*
<alefteris> cumulus007 together with wess spammed the ubuntu-gr channel as well
<alefteris> they where kind enough to leave a link pointing to google translation service so that we may understand what was all that about
<alefteris> lol
<mohi> you dont wanna do something?
<mohi> ant staff here to stop them? :s
<ompaul> !staff | please see above
<ubottu> please see above: Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary or PriceChild, I could  use a bit of your time :)
<ompaul> cumilus007
<ompaul> cheers
<PriceChild> neither seem to be online
<ompaul> thanks
<ompaul> PriceChild,  he did appear on * [cumulus007] (n=sander@86.90.145.47): Sander Pientka
<ompaul> anyway there ya go
<PriceChild> whoops copied your spelling with an i :)
<ompaul> hehehehe
<ompaul> PriceChild, you have also a wess in that
<ompaul> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21917/   just a hint of racism
<PriceChild> I messaged that one but seems offline
<mohi> his nick is cumulus007
<mohi> he is online!
<mohi> in #ubuntu-jp
<PriceChild> now he's offline
<mohi> yes ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-06-22
<_Lux> Hi and good morning
<elky> and good bye?
<elky> we didnt get our goodbye... i feel ripped off now.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-15
<niko> warn on skyrock
<niko> @83-156-52-59.rev.libertysurf.net
<evanrmurphy> I'd like to create an IRC channel for the Ubuntu Spanish Translators. I've already done "/join #ubuntu-es-l10n" and it appears that I've now created the channel and am the only person inside, but is there anything more I have to do?
<evanrmurphy> Do channels have to be registered with Freenode or somewhere else, and how do I edit the topic headings, etc. for the channel? Thanks in advance.
<nhandler> evanrmurphy: Take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/CreatingChannels
<evanrmurphy> nhandler: Thanks, I'll check it out.
<nalioth> For tips and information on channel and user modes and management, see http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml evanrmurphy
<evanrmurphy> thanks, nalioth
<evanrmurphy> I'll peruse both those pages as I talk over with my team whether we really need a dedicated IRC channel
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-16
<elky> MTecknology, pleia2 is here, please talk to her.
<MTecknology> she said she has a meeting right now
<pleia2> yes, but I said you could talk about it here
<pleia2> I have frequently asked you to tone down your language in #ubuntu-us - you always say you will but you don't
<MTecknology> I'm not arguing that I've used bad language. I'm arguing what I was kicked on
<pleia2> I understand that you disagree that "holy crap" is not a swear, *I* don't feel it's appropriate but the core of the issue here is that you've been repeatedly asked to stop and you haven't
<pleia2> I don't feel that you take the channel rules seriously, or that you're trying to change
<MTecknology> I'm looking for a script to block my messages atm
<MTecknology> not replace, just drop
<pleia2> (and for the record, I didn't kick or ban, it was a remove to let you cool off, I told you that you could come back if you toned it down)
<MTecknology> isn't that the same as kick?
<MTecknology> I agree that my language has been bad and I admit I haven't tried hard enough to restrain myself. I have and I've caught myself right before Enter many times. My issue is what I was removed for
<elky> MTecknology, if you want your messages blocked from the channel, why be there at all?
<MTecknology> elky: I mean so if I use any bad word it won't let me send it
<pleia2> MTecknology: that's fine, you're welcome to disagree for the specific thing, I concede that not everyone agrees what is a swear and what is not
<pleia2> I simply grow tired of having to frequently warn you for what you admit has been poor language
<MTecknology> I can agree that crap may be a bad word, however it's swearing by any means. The word holy is entirely a religious matter as far as being offensive and in daily language is used only for emphasis.
<MTecknology> If I was kicked or banned for anything from before I wouldn't argue, but not being able to say 'holy crap' seems a tad extreme.
<pleia2> the specific phrase is really not the issue
<MTecknology> it is for me though - that's what's bothering me
<pleia2> you're welcome to return if you work harder to restrain yourself
<pleia2> I'm not going to give you a list of words that are not ok to say, such a thing does not exist
<MTecknology> I don't want one
<pleia2> you asked for one
<MTecknology> no I didn't
<pleia2> different things are offensive to different people, I just want you to consider this when communicating in #ubuntu-us
<MTecknology> If I asked for one it's not in my logs this year
<elky> MTecknology, in discussion with me, you proceeded to start asking if individual words were ok after we finished discussing previous words. that's 'wanting a list'
<pleia2> you also specifically told me that such a list "really does need to be built"
<MTecknology> if the case of what I said being bad, yes
<MTecknology> When I return, will 'holy crap' be acceptable? Provided of course I refrain from other language that we can agree is bad?
<pleia2> the issue is not the phrase itself, you just need to tone it down and chill out a bit
<pleia2> not everything you discover is worth an expletive
<MTecknology> agreed, I'm easily excitable
<MTecknology> You never did answer that though, is that acceptable or not?
<MTecknology> I'm just looking for a yes/no... nothing fancy. I've read and understood everything you've said
<pleia2> no, it's generally not ok
<pleia2> people swear, that's part of life, it's the consistancy with which you do that is the issue here, not the specific words
<MTecknology> that bothers me - that's what I've been trying to argue - nothing else
<MTecknology> I'm not trying to argue my frequency either
<pleia2> I am just saying, the frequency is the issue, not that it happened
<elky> MTecknology, because you're missing the point of the issue, and pleia2 is trying to get you to stop focussing on specific phrases. you're arguing the wrong case if you're going to demand every word in the english language to be rated for your convenience.
<MTecknology> elky: I'm arguing the placement of one
<MTecknology> if I use 'holy crap' once a day, will you remove me?
<pleia2> once a day, yes
<elky> MTecknology, that's one too many.
<elky> that's one placement too many
<MTecknology> that's what's bothering me, I'm not seeing where that is offensive
<MTecknology> what if I said 'holy cow'... would you consider that bad?
 * pleia2 sighs
<elky> MTecknology, what's bothering me is you've been told 'no', yet you cannot accept the rule. i am inclined to agree with pleia2 that you have no respect for the rules at all.
<elky> MTecknology, stop it.
<MTecknology> I was wondering which part of that was bad
<elky> MTecknology, what's bad is that you're asking.
<MTecknology> I did a little reading and I'll agree that 'crap' can be considered offensive - I don't see how 'holy' can be considered such in the ubuntu namespace
<elky> MTecknology, if you're driving along and get pulled over by a cop for doing 40 in a 30 zone, do you proceed to negotiate which of those miles was the bad one?
<MTecknology> elky: they do have good/bad ones... if you're under 5 over they don't consider it a big deal and arguing in court (as I've done) will get any ticket waived
<elky> MTecknology, i said 10 miles over
<elky> now you're arguing about 5 miles
<elky> BIG difference
<MTecknology> exactly MY point
<elky> accept the 10 miles and shut up about the 5.
<MTecknology>  10 mmiles over = 'sh**' ; 4 over = 'holy crap'
<elky> no
<elky> holy crap is 10 miles over because pleia2 said so. you're trying to argue it's 4 miles instead. pleia2 has already said it's 10.
<elky> accept what she says and move along like an adult.
<elky> you're wasting her time, and mine.
<MTecknology> please remove my ubuntu hostmask
<elky> MTecknology, please go do something else for a while and calm down.
<elky> go for a walk or something.
<MTecknology> it's rainging pretty hard right now
<elky> then find something of a similar nature
<MTecknology> ... ya, I'll just go grab a bottle and head to the park
<MTecknology> I'll sum up my thoughts when I get back
<nalioth> before we start censoring folks, let's think about what we're doing
<pleia2> this wasn't about specific censoring of words, it's a pattern of behavior marked by offensive language that has not been stopped when we've asked
<pleia2> (he has admitted as much)
<nalioth> then we need to make sure we're "censoring an individual" rather than language
<pleia2> agreed
<pleia2> as I said, it's not a huge deal if someone says an inappropriate word or phrase out of turn from time to time (we're human, it happens)
<MTecknology> /b/b
<MTecknology> pleia2: I've thought about everything you said good and hard. I absolutely can't agree with what you're saying. I tried to discuss it however I don't think you considered my pov. I don't think I'll return to -us anytime soon. Your actions very much bother me. I would reiterate however if you read backlog it'll be plainly obvious. I will continue to work on my loco as well as work on the locomap project because it is not ubuntu
<MTecknology> elky: From above, I won't stop working on projects in the Ubuntu realm, however I still would like to remove the ubuntu/member portion of my hostmask. I feel that IRC is the blood of the Ubuntu community and I feel rather detatched. Perhaps after a few months I will feel better, but the outlook at rather uncertain. It won't be for a couple months before I reconsider my stance, but after a walk and some relaxing I can pretty fi
<MTecknology> If anything was cut off, please let me know.
<elky> MTecknology, both got truncated. pastebin instead maybe
<MTecknology> http://mteck.pastebin.com/d665a685e
<pleia2> I'm afraid I don't understand what you disagree with me about, you admit that your "language has been bad and I admit I haven't tried hard enough to restrain myself"
<elky> MTecknology, you pasted the versions your client truncated
<pleia2> I admitted that there were differing views of the specific phrase you were removed for, and explained that the problem is the continued behavior rather than specific words
<MTecknology> pleia2: I disagree about 'holy crap' it's what I've been tyring to discuss. You said if I were to use it I would be removed again.
<elky> MTecknology, which would be because you'd been told not to but did anyway.
<MTecknology> elky: I'm reading that and it's not truncated - just funky spacing from my client
<elky> which would indicate your lack of ability to respect the requests of other people
<MTecknology> elky: http://mteck.pastebin.com/d6c9b5795
<MTecknology> elky: I'm not trying to argue anymore. I'm not even trying to discuss
<pleia2> yes, just like we warned you not to keep repeating other words, but you continued to do so
<pleia2> as I said, it's the repetition and continued disregard for our requests to stop that is the problem
<elky> MTecknology, i'm not going to remove your cloak just because you're disagreeing with one of the hundred+ channels.
<elky> that would be ridiculously premature.
<MTecknology> pleia2: if you'd just said that the issue is that I used a word that could possibly be considered offensive which would be fine except for the repeated offensisive language. I would not have argued. What I said, I do not see as offensive and I fail too see where it is offensive beyond the age of which others can read/write.
<elky> she did say that several times.
<MTecknology> pleia2: you did not do that, I tried to approach you about how I felt that specific language was ok and you disgreed and you would not discuss the specific language. You kept referencing past rather than discussing the specific language I used which is language I have not used before and previous precedents dictate are ok.
<elky> you are contradicting yourself.
<MTecknology> here's what it really truely comes down to. pleia2 will win because it's gray line and she's boss. Here's a torvalds quote, "If you still don't like it, that's ok: that's why I'm boss. I simply know better than you do." No matter how true the last part, it doesn't really matter.
<MTecknology> I'm going to leave the -us discussion at that unless someone wishes it be discussed further.
<MTecknology> pleia2: If I use language I have not used previously, will you please warn me that it is not acceptable? You have now informed me that 'holy crap' is not acceptable in #ubuntu-us. I will accept that because 'you're the boss' but I was never given warning prior to that. I obviously felt that language was not offensive and you failed to prove to me that it is. I would like to make some sort of truce that will be in your favor. C
<pleia2> you got cut off again
<MTecknology> where at?
<pleia2> in your favor. C
<MTecknology> in your favor. Can you at least agree to that?
<pleia2> regardless, yes that is acceptable
<pleia2> I never really wanted you to leave the team :) it just seemed like you didn't care to change your behavior (for other phrases you knew were not great) and that was troubling
<MTecknology> elky: I'm still not certain of the hostmask thing but a certain GC was able to help me reaffirm my ubuntu community relations.
<MTecknology> pleia2: I do care, that's why I used that instead. That's also why it bothered me that you removed me for such
<MTecknology> n
<pleia2> ok
<m4v> jpds: ping
<jpds> m4v: Hola.
<m4v> jpds: es sobre la fundación de #kubuntu-es, Riddell ahora está deacuerdo en sacarle a Timido su posición de fundador
<jpds> m4v: Para mi, es todo tuyo si quieres.
<m4v> jpds: nosotros (Elidix, krawek y yo) pensabamos en ofrecertelo a vos, pero Riddell me comentó que te distanciaste de kde y como no estás tanto en ku-es como antes, que capaz no estarías interesado en asumir ese rol
<m4v> jpds: bueno, si no te interesa realmente, seguramente lo asumiré yo
<niko> m4v: ubuntu concil don't put a status on that ?
<niko> who manage u-it ?
<remix_tj> niko: ubot-it ?
<m4v> niko: I only talked with Riddell, I don't know about the ubuntu council, we're talking about kubuntu-es here
<niko> ( question about remove or not uBOTu-fr from #ubuntu-it )
<remix_tj> niko: jester- is the manager
<niko> ok :)
<remix_tj> but i'm also one of irc team
<remix_tj> now i ask :-)
<niko> and for #ubuntu-ru ?
<niko> cause i receive A4tech request about hosting or provide bot for u-ru
<remix_tj> niko: you can remove ubotu-fr from u-it, jester says
<remix_tj> thanks for the "rental" :-)
<remix_tj> 'hight
<remix_tj> 'night
<niko> !part #ubuntu-it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about part #ubuntu-it
<uBOTu-fr> niko: ok
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-18
<UBUNTUTESTER> unblock me from #ubuntu channel
<Nafallo> UBUNTUTESTER: you want #ubuntu-ops
<UBUNTUTESTER> no
<evanrmurphy> Hi, I'm interested in creating the channel #ubuntu-es-l10n for the Ubuntu Spanish Translators team. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/CreatingChannels advises me to seek approval for the namespace. Can I obtain such approval in this channel, or where should I petition? Thanks in advance.
<tsimpson> nalioth, jussi01, Pricey, elky or Pici: IRCC ping ^
<Pici> evanrmurphy: I'm around, but I'd like to discuss with one of the other IRCC members whether it should be #ubuntu-es-translators or #ubuntu-translators-es, as there is another localization team that uses the former, but in my opinion should be the latter.
<evanrmurphy> Pici: Thanks for your response. Would it not be possible to have the name #ubuntu-es-l10n? I know may be somewhat less straightforward than having "translators" in the name, but it create consistency with our mailing list (ubuntu-es-l10n@lists.ubuntu.com).
<evanrmurphy> s/it create/it would create/
<evanrmurphy> s/know may/know it may/
<evanrmurphy> #ubuntu-es-translators
<evanrmurphy> sorry, didn't mean to type that last line
<Pici> evanrmurphy: It looks like most of the localization mailing lists are named in the form ubuntu-l10n-$lang, we think it would make sense to follow that naming convention.  We can help you setup a forward from #ubuntu-es-l10n to prevent people from getting confused though.
<evanrmurphy> Pici: So then would it be ubuntu-l10n-es in this case?
<Pici> evanrmurphy: yes
<evanrmurphy> Pici: Out of curiosity, I don't see any localization/translators channels following that convention on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#Channels. Is it because they're unlisted?
<Pici> evanrmurphy: We were looking at https://lists.ubuntu.com/#Localization+Lists to see what other localazation teams were using.
<Pici> evanrmurphy: By setting up a channel forward, you could tell people to join #ubuntu-es-l10n, but they'd actually end up in #ubuntu-l10n-es
<evanrmurphy> Pici: If the IRCC thinks #ubuntu-l10n-es will be better than #ubuntu-es-l10n for the broader consistency of channel naming, then we'll go with that. Yes, I think the channel forwarding will be very helpful, thank you.
<evanrmurphy> Pici: So now can I register the channel as it says on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/CreatingChannels, or what's the next step in the process? I'd appreciate your or anyone's guidance here.
<Pici> evanrmurphy: Sure, go ahead and register #ubuntu-l10n-es, and if #ubuntu-es-l10n empties out we can register that too and setup a forward.
<evanrmurphy> Pici: OK, I've emptied #ubuntu-es-l10n, but when I tried to register #ubuntu-l10n-es, I got the following: ChanServ- #ubuntu-l10n-es is already registered to P3L|C4N0.
<niko> rolf
 * niko hides
 * erUSUL rotfl
<erUSUL> and hides
<Pici> evanrmurphy: Sounds like you should speak to him about getting access there then. Looks like it was registered in late 2006
<niko> i love cybersqatting :)
<m4v> well, i'm not surpriced..
<evanrmurphy> Pici: Right... any tips on tracking him/her down? /whois returned a "No such nick/channel" message.
<niko> evanrmurphy: /msg memoserv send 'nick' message
<evanrmurphy> niko: I'll give it a shot, thanks.
<evanrmurphy> niko: I sub P3L|C4N0 for 'nick' and what I want to say for message?
<m4v> evanrmurphy: p3l|c4n0 is hard to reach, and not the most approachable person I have seen :( but he was online yerteday, so you might be lucky
<m4v> yesterday*
<evanrmurphy> m4v: I guess you've talked to him before then?
<evanrmurphy> m4v: Thanks for jumping in, btw.
<m4v> evanrmurphy: yes, I did
<niko> congrates.
<erUSUL> m4v: lucky indeed... did not repond to a msg yesterday :|
<m4v> erUSUL: I actually had a chat with him by query about the bot, yes, he mostly ignored me before
<evanrmurphy> Is this guy famous or something?
<niko> which bot m4v ?
<erUSUL> evanrmurphy: *not the most approachable person I have seen* describes him quite well
<m4v> niko: mine, the one we use in kubuntu-es and now in ubuntu-es, kubot it's is nick
<evanrmurphy> erUSUL: Right, right. But has he had a history with the IRCC?
<erUSUL> evanrmurphy: is the founder of #ubuntu-es
<evanrmurphy> erUSUL: oh wow. OK, thanks. That helps
<m4v> evanrmurphy: I don't think we'll hang over the channel to you, but he should give you enough priviledges, mainly all the flags minus the founder one
<m4v> so you won't have to hunt for him whenever you need to change for something
<m4v> s/for something/something/
<evanrmurphy> m4v: I see... I'll try to do some detective work on this in the next few days. I wonder if he's worked with our translation team, for instance. So do the purpose for his creation of the channel and its frequency of use have no bearing?
<evanrmurphy> Regardless, thanks to m4v, erUSUL, Pici and niko for your help so far.
<m4v> he probably did translations before, but I don't think is doing anything now
<m4v> the channel wasn't used by over a year..
<m4v> really I don't like when founders neglect its channels like that
<evanrmurphy> I guess he got IRCC's permission for the namespace at some point?
<erUSUL> evanrmurphy: not sure if at that point there was an irc council ;P Seveas just handled everything himself ??
<m4v> evanrmurphy: p3l|c4n0 does do translation work in Rosetta
<evanrmurphy> m4v: great, I just found his LP account
<evanrmurphy> what do you know! He's actually part of our translations team lol
<evanrmurphy> awfully quiet one on the mailing list
<evanrmurphy> m4v: Can you tell me how to become an operator for #ubuntu-l10n-es? Does the founder have to give me a certain flag before /msg chanserv op will work?
<niko> yes
<m4v> evanrmurphy: you need of another operator with privileges for edit the channel's access list (the f flag) in this case, you need of pelicano since he's the only one with that flag.
<m4v> evanrmurphy: check /msg chanserv help flags
<evanrmurphy> m4v: "/msg chanserv help flags" doesn't seem to return anything. Are you sure it's right?
<evanrmurphy> m4v, niko: I sent a MemoServ message to P3L|C4N0 requesting the op flag, so I guess I'll just sit tight for a response. Thanks.
<niko> take a coffee
<niko> and hope
<evanrmurphy> good idea man I could use another coffee
<m4v> evanrmurphy: mm, does work here, probably chanserv's reply is redirected to somewhere else? the status window? a query?
<niko> m4v: he have to /msg memoserv list
<niko> to check sometimes
<niko> or to go /away and /back
<niko> memoserv notice him
<nhandler> Here are is the result of /msg ChanServ help FLAGS if you are interested: http://paste.ubuntu.com/198777/
<evanrmurphy> thanks nhandler
<nhandler> You're welcome evanrmurphy
<evanrmurphy> m4v, niko: I still can't get it, but no worries since now I know the output. I'll try again later.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-19
<lex79> Hi, I'm kubuntu member now, can you add me to cloacks please?
<lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi
<lex79> thanks
<nhandler> lex79: Have you followed all of the steps on http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup ?
<lex79> nhandler: yes I did
<nhandler> lex79: Great, now you just need to wait for Pricey, nalioth, or elky ;)
<lex79> nhandler: thanks :)
<nalioth> lex79: please set an email
<lex79> nalioth: isn't set now?
<nalioth> lex79: /msg nickserv info lex79
<lex79> nalioth: done
<lex79> thanks :)
<nhandler> Nice cloak lex79 ;)
<lex79> ;)
<jester-> hi
<erUSUL> hi
<niko> hi
<jester-> hi niko thank you for the antiflood
<niko> you are welcome
<jester-> niko: i got and tested your plugin but as you said need change in libirc
<niko> yes
<niko> there is a file in suypybot root to chnage
<niko> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-fr/ubuntu-bots/ubotufr/annotate/head%3A/ircutils.py this one
<jester-> niko: when will have a free moment i will have  a glance
<niko> ok, don't hesitate to ping me if you have some questions
<jester-> ok thank you very mauch
<MaWaLe> niko: why freenode do nomore allow connection from mibbit ???
<niko> MaWaLe: cause they have they own web gateway now, perhaps ?
<tsimpson> MaWaLe: they do allow connections from mibbit
<niko> mibbit seems to have remove Freenode, in his server list
<tsimpson> that's mibbit, not freenode
<tsimpson> but you can still enter the server manually
<niko> http://blog.freenode.net/2009/06/new-freenode-webchat-and-why-to-use-it/
<tsimpson> oh: http://www.qtsoftware.com/products/appdev/add-on-products/catalog/4/Utilities/qtbrowserplugin
<tsimpson> oops
<tsimpson> "Idoru.	*** Notice -- Connections via mibbit are not supported on freenode. You may wish to consider using http://webchat.freenode.net instead."
 * tsimpson should check blog.f.net more often
<MaWaLe> did freenode blocked mibbit gateway?
<MaWaLe> !mibbit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mibbit
<niko> MaWaLe: did you read the url i post ?
<tsimpson> you can use http://webchat.freenode.net/ instead
<niko> MaWaLe: tu sais lire ? :)
<MaWaLe> thx for the answer : our members have to use mibbit : i'll advise them to use freenode-webchat
<MaWaLe> yup : thx niko
<MaWaLe> oui niko : je sais lire : mais c'est seulement maintenant que je viens d'avoir le lien :p je le transfère sur la ML de ma LoCo (after your permission)
<niko> ah ça je sais pas :)
<niko> xD
<tsimpson> the Floodbots will now accept connections from freenode webchat, as they did for mibbit
<erUSUL>  has mibbit "banned" from freenode; forever ?
<evanrmurphy> P3L|C4N0 gave me op status in #ubuntu-l10n-es, woohoo!
 * niko fear
<m4v> evanrmurphy: really? i can't see it. #ubuntu-l10n-es has the same ops as yesterday
<evanrmurphy> m4v: Hmm... well he sent me a message yesterday and took the action:
<evanrmurphy> <P3L|C4N0> evanrmurphy, deseas ser coordinador y op de este canal?
<evanrmurphy> -ChanServ- You have been opped on #ubuntu-l10n-es by P3L|C4N0
<evanrmurphy> and then I was able to modify the topic...
<niko> evanrmurphy: be opped and have +o on access list, it s not the same thing
<m4v> evanrmurphy: you can't op yourself
<evanrmurphy> I see... still some subtleties about IRC I have to learn. :-/
<m4v> meh, p3l|c4n0 should have known what you meant by being op in the channel
<evanrmurphy> would you mind explaining what the difference is here? Is it that he opped me but didn't give me the ability to op myself?
<m4v> yes something like that
<niko> evanrmurphy: when you quit or leave channel, you lose your op
<m4v> you can see the access list of #ubuntu-l10n-es with "/msg chanserv access #ubuntu-l10n-es list"
<evanrmurphy> niko: I see... yeah, I already lost the op.
<niko> so ask him again
<niko> perhaps he don't know how to do xD
<m4v> niko: I hardly believe it
<evanrmurphy> I'll keep reading about these flags, I guess I need to have him add me to the access list and/or give me the +o flag?
<evanrmurphy> brb gotta restart my computer
<evanrmurphy> these ChanServ requests are working for me now, restarting XChat seemed to do it
<evanrmurphy> niko, m4v: So, did P3L|C4N0 just do "/msg chanserv op #ubuntu-l10n-es evanrmurphy" earlier, whereas I need him to do something like "/msg ChanServ FLAGS #ubuntu-l10n-es evanrmurphy +*"?
<niko> evanrmurphy: the good way for him is to /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-l10n-es add evanrmurphy +o
<niko> but he does the first command you paste
<m4v> yes, that pretty much gives control of the channel
<m4v> +o alone isn't good, you nedd +t too for change topics
<ubot2> m4v: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot4> m4v: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m4v> err
<niko> +o
<ubot4> Factoid 'o' not found
<ubot2> Factoid 'o' not found
<evanrmurphy> is niko's access add part essential? Or once I have +* I'll be able to add myself to the access list?
<niko> evanrmurphy: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-l10n-es add evanrmurphy +ots
<niko> should be good
<m4v>  +* gives you everything minus the founder flags
<ubot2> m4v: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot4> m4v: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m4v> sry
<evanrmurphy> m4v: And do you think that's overkill (having so many flags), or is it really up to me and P3L|C4N0?
<m4v> its up to pelicano really, if you only want to be op, yes, its overkill
<m4v> I think +votriA is enough for most ops
<niko> +1
<ubot4> Factoid '1' not found
<ubot2> Factoid '1' not found
<niko> stupid bot
<evanrmurphy> thanks niko, m4v
<m4v> niko: :P
<m4v> evanrmurphy: you're welcome
<evanrmurphy> Hi Pici, you were telling me yesterday about setting up a channel forward so that #ubuntu-es-l10n redirects to #ubuntu-l10n-es. Could you elaborate on that please? How do I make it happen?
<evanrmurphy> Pici, m4v, niko: If you have a few minutes at some point, I'd really appreciate an answer to my earlier question: how to set up a channel forward.
<niko> evanrmurphy: msg chanserv mode +if #newchannel
<MTecknology> evanrmurphy: this is a good bookmark too - http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<evanrmurphy> thanks MTecknology, niko
<fta> hi
<fta> i'd like to request support for a new bug tracker in ubottu. i mean, when i paste an url or foo bug xx, i want ubottu to expand it
<fta> is it the right place?
<evanrmurphy> fta: I've been around here the last couple days asking questions. Sometimes it takes awhile, but they've been good about answering all mine. I think this channel is at least the right general area for your question.
<fta> the bts i need is for chromium, like: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=13287 or chromium 13287, chromium bug 13287, etc..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 13287 in hwdb-client "add 3d module check to hwdb-client" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13287
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 13287 in hwdb-client "add 3d module check to hwdb-client" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13287
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 13287 in hwdb-client "add 3d module check to hwdb-client" [Wishlist,Invalid]
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 13287 in hwdb-client "add 3d module check to hwdb-client" [Wishlist,Invalid]
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-20
<tsimpson> fta: if the tracker has some way to get the bug data in a well formatted way, I'll consider it. but I won't scrape html data for it
<fta> ok, i'll check
<fta> tsimpson, http://code.google.com/p/support/issues/detail?id=148   so it's a WIP upstream :P
<tsimpson> so no google support until google get around to implementing that
<tsimpson> screen scraping is evil, and is why we don't support sourceforge
<LongbowSir> hello
<LongbowSir> anyone on ??
#ubuntu-irc 2009-06-21
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> i'd like to apply for a freenode cloak
<Myrtti> freinhard: to get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup - you MUST set an email address, AND group an alternate nick. For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<freinhard> Myrtti: done
<Myrtti> freinhard: so did you want ubuntu or freenode cloak?
<Myrtti> or rather
<Myrtti> ubuntu or unaffiliated cloak
<freinhard> the one that is easier to setup for you
<freinhard> (maybe that's ubuntu, 6chars less to type ;) )
<Myrtti> no actually
<Myrtti> for ubuntu one *YOU* *need* to be an ubuntu member
<Myrtti> unaffiliated aren't set up by us.
<Myrtti> you ask them in #freenode.
<Myrtti> !member | freinhard
<ubottu> freinhard: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<freinhard> https://launchpad.net/~freinhard
<Myrtti> freinhard: you're not an ubuntu member
<freinhard> ok, so then i'm wrong here
<Myrtti> freinhard: indeed. You can get an unaffiliated in #freenode :-)
<freinhard> thx for your time!
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-21
<ZandreBran> Hi guys, I was approved as a member at the latter meeting @ ubuntu:) Please could create my cloak?
<ZandreBran> https://launchpad.net/~zandrebran
<Pici> ZandreBran: Sure, let me grab a staffer to apply your cloak.
<ZandreBran> I already have a cloak on freenode, I have a problem?
<Pici> ZandreBran: No problem at all.
<ZandreBran> Pici, thanks.
<Pici> ZandreBran: Congrats!, you're all set.
<ZandreBran> Pici, :)
 * erUSUL just wasted a few minutes finding out that devicekit-disks is now udisks
<erUSUL> what a bunch of @#½¬€ðđ
<DarkNemesis> anyone in germany here?
<DarkNemesis> i need a hand looking after german ubuntu users and require a tweet in german put together
<guntbert> DarkNemesis: german is my first language - what exactly do you need?
<DarkNemesis> umm i accidentally annoyed an op in #ubuntu-de i was trying to tell people about http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/10349596.stm dr ubani - who was struck off here in the uk but banned the media from reporting the case in his native country of germany, where he still practices as a gp
<DarkNemesis> so, i wan to put together a tweet to alert germans to the case
<guntbert> DarkNemesis: thats *very* off topic for all ubuntu channels
<DarkNemesis> but exceptional circumstances no? and it is todo with ubuntu in that ubuntu breaks boundries and barriers to impower people
<guntbert> DarkNemesis: not here please -- and not with me
<Tm_T> agreed, no such offtopic to ubuntu channels, I'm sure there's plenty of other places to share this kind of information
<tonyyarusso> Hi, we seem to have lost our ubotu instance in #ubuntu-us-mn.  Could someone put it back please?
<rww> jussi, tsimpson: re: lubotu1 ^^
<tsimpson> lubotu1: join #ubuntu-us-mn
<lubotu1> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson> tonyyarusso: it should be there now
<tonyyarusso> ty
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-22
<ubot2> DarkwingDuck called the ops in #ubuntu-beginners ()
<erUSUL> bot colission in #ubuntu
<jpds> erUSUL: You mean Metabot?
<erUSUL> jpds: skydrome responded to !html
<erUSUL> 12:39 < skydrome> HTML: Unable to validate | vbnzq: You need to supply a URI scheme (e.g http)
<erUSUL> already asked to disable bot/script no response so far ...
<jpds> le sigh.
<jussi> again...
<wzssyqa> elky:  i truly want to know,the standard of ubuntu member
<nigelb> wzssyqa: you mean you feel what you're doing is not right/enough/okay?
<wzssyqa> nigelb: yes
<nigelb> Every ubuntu member is unique, everyone contributes to different areas
<nigelb> if you do what you do best, thats more than what anyone can ask
<nigelb> That said, there are a few places you can help like say bug squad, helping in your loco's irc channel, organizing loco events
<wzssyqa> nigelb: o ,i see
<IdleOne> wzssyqa: translation,documentation,advocacy...
<nigelb> IdleOne: thank you :) I was thinking up of something more :)
<wzssyqa> nigelb: you know,in a small city, loco event is not a easy work,but i will still work on it
<IdleOne> wzssyqa: What is important is that you do your best. :)
<nigelb> wzssyqa: no one expects you to *everything*
<nigelb> *to do
<IdleOne> wzssyqa: loco events don't have to include 100 people
<wzssyqa> IdleOne: maybe an Ubuntu member can help me on loco event, :)
<IdleOne> wzssyqa: where are you located?
<wzssyqa> IdleOne: fuxin ,liaoning,china
<jussi> wzssyqa: #ubuntu-cn
<IdleOne> I assume you are in #ubuntu-cn?
<wzssyqa> IdleOne: yes
<IdleOne> wzssyqa: ask in that channel if anybody would like to guide/mentor you on organising an event.
<IdleOne> what is the LoCo team channel again jussi?
<jussi> #ubuntu-locoteams
<IdleOne> wzssyqa: ^^ that channel will have some resources they can offer probably
<wzssyqa> IdleOne: as china have 13b people,in that channel ,there is only less than 100 peopel
<IdleOne> wzssyqa: like I said the amount of people is not what is important.
<wzssyqa> IdleOne: i am work on promt ubuntu in my university, here is a dusty,nearly
<IdleOne> actually better to start small and work your way up to large events
<wzssyqa> IdleOne: all of the people in that channel are in some huge cities,
<IdleOne> wzssyqa: I am in Montreal Canada, the last LoCo event I went to had a total of 20-25 people who attended and it was a great success in terms of attendance
<IdleOne> The one just before that we had 3 loco members only
<IdleOne> and that was also considered an event
<IdleOne> err a success
<wzssyqa> IdleOne: i see,at begin ,the work is most difficult
<wzssyqa> IdleOne:  as a good idea, a gay, will try ubuntu
<wzssyqa> IdleOne: he is a my roommate for 5 years,haha
<BlackZ> hi, I'm an ubuntu member and I'd like to get a cloak. My nick is this and my launchpad ID is blackz. Thanks in advance!
<erUSUL> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<erUSUL> BlackZ: post the lp url please
<BlackZ> https://www.launchpad.net/~blackz
<Pici> BlackZ: Let me take a look, one moment.
<erUSUL> ok no need to piing anyone XXDD
<marienz> (lemme know if you need a cloak)
<Pici> marienz: I was just about to poke you.
<marienz> which cloak exactly?
<Pici> marienz: Could you apply ubuntu/member/blackz to BlackZ here.
<Pici> marienz: thanks
<marienz> there you go
<Pici> BlackZ: Congrats
<BlackZ> thanks all :)
<zkriesse> tsimpson: ping
<pleia2> zkriesse: just explain what you need an wait for an ircc member
<zkriesse> pleia2: k
<zkriesse> pleia2: thanks
<zkriesse> Could I get my cloak from zach@ubuntu/member/ZachK- to zach@ubuntu/member/zkriesse ? If so I'd appreciate it
<tsimpson> zkriesse: really, this should be the last time...
<tsimpson> pleia2: oh, btw, I need to ask you something in a minute
<pleia2> tsimpson: sure thing
<tsimpson> marienz: are you here?
<marienz> tsimpson: among a few other places, yes
<tsimpson> marienz: could you sort out the cloak change for zkriesse please?
<marienz> sure, the above?
<tsimpson> yes please
<zkriesse> Once again sorry guys
<zkriesse> Many thanks gents
<marienz> no problem
<tsimpson> pleia2: mind if I /msg you?
<pleia2> tsimpson: nope, go ahead :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-23
<MTecknology> how is everyone?
<faizul> hello
<faizul> Hello, i would like to request for irc cloak
<faizul> hello KB1JWQ are you a ham ?
<rww> faizul: an ubuntu/* cloak?
<faizul> yes
<rww> faizul: are you an Ubuntu Member?
<faizul> yes rww
<popey> rww: faizul is
<popey> as of 22 hours ago
<rww> link your launchpad page, and... *pokes topyli*
<popey> https://launchpad.net/~faizul
<faizul> oh thanks
<faizul> i would like to request a cloak for this nick
<faizul> i got 2 nicks, which is piju and faizul
<topyli> faizul: you want it for faizul, right?
<faizul> yes
<faizul> not for piju
<faizul> im always to chat with ubuntu-hams on #Ubuntu-hams using piju
<topyli> staff around? can we please have an ubuntu member cloak for faizul?
<niko> faizul: can you group this nick to your other account first ?
<faizul> im now looking forward to put my ham radio blog to planet.ubuntu.com
<faizul> niko,      faizul  on network  irc.freenode.net
<faizul>     piju on network irc.freenode.net
<topyli> faizul: welcome to the luxurious world of ubuntu members!
<faizul> oh thanks topyli
<niko> faizul: yes, please, drop this one, /msg nickserv identify piju yourpass
<niko> and /msg nickserv group
<niko> you can group many nick under one account
<faizul> ok
<faizul> -NickServ- You are now identified for piju.
<faizul> -NickServ- Nick faizul is already registered to faizul.
<niko> you must drop faizul first :)
<niko> > /msg nickserv help drop
<faizul> drop ?
<niko> yes, after that you will be able to group it to piju, which has some access
<faizul> but i dont want a cloak for piju
<faizul> only for this nick
<niko> why do you need two account ?
<faizul> piju is for ham radio chat, and faizul is for ubuntu chat
<faizul> and my launchpad account also faizul, not piju
<niko> hum ok
<faizul> thanks
<faizul> since piju already got it's own vhost
<faizul>  /whois piju
<niko> faizul: identify as faizul, you will be cloaked
<faizul> niko, thanks
<faizul> thanks all
<topyli> thanks niko
<rww> congrats :)
<Sarhan> Hi
<Sarhan> can i have a cloak?
<rww> Sarhan: Hi Sarhan! Are you an Ubuntu Membe... meh
<Sarhan> hi again
<Sarhan> yes i am an ubuntu member
<Sarhan> and also member in tunisian loco team
<erUSUL> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<erUSUL> can you post your LP url ?
<Sarhan> ok
<Sarhan> https://launchpad.net/~sarhanaissi
<erUSUL> i do not see the ubuntu-members team in there... maybe you are still not added ?
<erUSUL> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Sarhan> i will go ciao
<Sarhan> sorry
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-24
<h00k> The Ubuntu Wisconsin team had discussion of moving our mailing list from lists.ubuntu.com to a Google Groups page.  One reason for this is we don't have access to the administration panel on the mailing list and I've heard recovering this can take years.  Are any other groups using Google Groups for this type of thing?
<h00k> and I totally think I got the wrong channel.  Woo!
<rww> h00k: #ubuntu-locoteams ;P
<h00k> rww: yeah...I'm a moron.
<wzssyqa> can i get an ubuntu member cloaks? https://launchpad.net/~wzssyqa
<rww> jussi: ^^^
<jussi> oh yeah, I was doing it and got distracted by someone kicking a bot... hang on a sec... :P
<wzssyqa> jussi: thx
<jussi> could a staff member please cloak wzssyqa with an ubuntu/member cloak? niko KB1JWQ nhandler VorTechS etc
<jussi> wzssyqa: you need to wait for a staffer to actually action that.
<wzssyqa> jussi: o,thx
<KB1JWQ> Stand by plz. :-)
<KB1JWQ> Sorted.
<jussi> wzssyqa: ^^
<wzssyqa> jussi: yes,i see it,there is no need to relogin,haha
<wzssyqa> how long should i wait for my ubuntu mailbox?
<vish> wzssyqa: around 2 days
<wzssyqa> vish: o,now i have wait for more than 50 hours, is there something wrong?
<Pici> I vaugely remember waiting a week, but I could be mistaken.
<vish> wzssyqa: sometimes it takes a while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-25
<Ddorda> hey, who's responsible to Mootbot-UK?
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-26
<Jaker> àó
<erUSUL> hi
<erUSUL> bazhang: ping?
<erUSUL> o.0!
<Jaker> gjvjubnt vyt gkbp
<Jaker> помогите мне плиз
<bazhang> erUSUL, thanks!
<erUSUL> no problem
<bazhang> Jaker, hi
<Jaker> Hi, i am  the Russian
<bazhang> Jaker, support in #ubuntu-ru
<Jaker> im problems
<bazhang> Jaker, you are in there already
<erUSUL> bazhang: said it can't send to channel. maybe has a ban
<Jaker> #ubuntu-ru disconect error
<Jaker> #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<bazhang> nope you are not quieted there
<IdleOne> probably wasn't identified to services
<rww> he wasn't. format_identify.pl, as usual, is wonderfully useful at making that obvious ;P
<IdleOne> rww: I just us /msg nickserv info  nick aliased to //info
<IdleOne> use*
#ubuntu-irc 2010-06-27
<terminator1990> http://is.gd/d5xjM
<k1l> ref-link spam :/
<bazhang> jaker is and was able to use -ru , he is in there now, no problem
<gallifrey> hola, i ould like a dual cloak please
<IdleOne> gallifrey: post link to your LP page
<IdleOne> be patient and someone will get to it :)
<vish> !nicksetup | gallifrey
<ubottu> gallifrey: To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<vish> IdleOne is much quicker :D
<gallifrey> IdleOne: ~vorian
<nhaines> I didn't know there were dual cloaks!
<IdleOne> I don't know if there are
<gallifrey> there are
<IdleOne> jussi tsimpson Pici topyli ^^^
<gallifrey> it would be like ubuntu/member/kde.stalcup
<gallifrey> or
<gallifrey> kde/ubuntu.member.vorian
<jussi> gallifrey: we dont do dualcloaks. (yes, Tm_T is special and Ive no idea how that happened). Please choose which one you would like.
<ari-tczew> hello, how can I request cloack for my IRC nickname?
<jussi> ari-tczew: are you an ubuntu member?
<ari-tczew> jussi: yes, I am
<jussi> ari-tczew: your LP id please.
<ari-tczew> jussi: ~ari-tczew
<jussi> link?
<ari-tczew> jussi: https://launchpad.net/~ari-tczew
<jussi> staff, please cloak ari-tczew with an ubuntu/member cloak
<jussi> niko: VorTechS nhandler
<niko> jussi: done
<niko> congrats ari-tczew
<jussi> damn you nhaines... :P you are nhandler's tab complete evilness...
<ari-tczew> thanks niko
<ari-tczew> do I need to set some options in my IRC client?
<jussi> ari-tczew: no
<jussi> ari-tczew: everything is done now
<ari-tczew> thmm, then let's test! restart konversation
<jussi> ari-tczew: no need
<jussi> sigh...
<ari-tczew> jussi: is it works?
<ari-tczew> I see my IP :P
<jussi> I dont..
<jussi> [12:42:52] --> ari-tczew (~ari@ubuntu/member/ari-tczew) has joined #ubuntu-irc
<ari-tczew> thanks thanks thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-20
<Cheri703> are there general rules on drug references in -ot?
<Cheri703> (just curious)
<LjL> it's something that is up to common sense, a passing reference in general is fine
<Cheri703> kk, just curious
<elky> Cheri703, feel free to state if the discussion is making you uncomfortable.
<Cheri703> it was just one comment, I wasn't too concerned, just brought the question to mind :)
<elky> also, arguing with offtopic about decency requires years of practice.
<Cheri703> I'd imagine so
<pleia2> a convoluted situation that's now been sorted occurred with the user "io" - he's been readded as an ubuntu member but his new LP profile is ~steffan
<pleia2> his cloak has stayed on through all this, but he needs to be readded to the cloaked LP group
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-21
<gry> Spanish people available for help ?
<jussi> gry: usually support in spanish is in #ubuntu-es
<gry> thank you, I found a helper in there
<Tm_T> gryllida should know
<hito_jp> Hi, could you please grant member-cloak(ubuntu/member/'nick') to me, LP profile page: https://launchpad.net/~hito
<bazhang> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<bazhang> hito_jp, you dont seem to be a member
<hito_jp> bazhang: could you please check https://launchpad.net/~hito/+participation ?
<Pici> bazhang: yes he does.
<Pici> Or she.
<bazhang> yep. the second link shows it, not the first
<bazhang> apologies hito_jp
<Pici> bazhang: I see it on the first.
<bazhang> odd that I do not
<Pici> Don't look at the textual list, those are only recent memberships.  The icons include the one for ubuntumembers.
<hito_jp> Don't be;)  sorry for your inconvinience. I have to induct with +participation page at first.
<Pici> jussi, tsimpson, topyli, elky: Have a moment to do a cloak?
 * nhandler is around to apply it when ready
<IdleOne> ^ filling up my logs
<k1l> *silence* :)
<IdleOne> I like my silence to be quiet :)
<ninnnu> $##channel = "Redirect this banned to ##channel"? Cool
<lubotu1> ninnnu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> :0
<IdleOne> ninnnu: *!*@*$#channel or ##channel
<k1l> but the #channel needs +F set and you on the access list afaik
<Pici> +F or you to be opped in both channels at the time of forwarding.
<ubot4> Pici: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<topyli> Pici: what kind of cloak business? or did someone sort it already?
<Pici> topyli: hito_jp was looking for a cloak: https://launchpad.net/~hito
<topyli> looks good
<topyli> staff, can we have an ubuntu/member cloak for hito_jp please?
<topyli> Pici: what do we do with the underscore?
<IdleOne> I thought they got removed
<Pici> topyli: I'd switch it to a dash.
<IdleOne> so hitojp?
<topyli> yeah a dash is the other option
<topyli> let's do that, i think that'll make them happier
<topyli> yay thanks
<topyli> and welcome to the funny farm hito_jp :)
 * topyli goes to bed
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-22
<Sidewinder1> Good Afternoon all.
<Sidewinder1> A suggestion: In #ubuntu, whenever someone asks a question regarding wubi, I cringe; would never go anywhere near it, with all due respect to the developers. Would it be possible to add to the "factoid" something to the effect of "wubi is intended to allow windows users to try ubuntu, within the win. OS. If you like ubuntu, install it as dual-boot", and perhaps provide a link like: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<Sidewinder1> with the existing links.
<Sidewinder1> I guess what I'm getting at is that it appears that many wubi users love ubuntu but then, try to use it, on a long term basis rather than installing it and that seems to lead to problems. I think even ActionParsnip and dr_willis would agree. What do you think? Or am I just creating additional problems. Please take the above in the spirit of me just trying to be helpful, not only to the users but the OPs and the other volunte
<Sidewinder1> ers.
<Sidewinder1> Wow! That looks horrible; must be 'cause I pasted from gedit; sorry.
<vish> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Sidewinder1> vish, Yes, obviously I've seen that...
<charlie-tca> I agree with Sidewinder1
<charlie-tca> That factoid does sound like it should be a permanent install
<Sidewinder1> Thanx, I just felt that a little more elaboration in the factoid would be helpful to those that are trying to use wubi on a long term basis...
 * Sidewinder1 Is now wondering if a "factoid" has a size limitation.
<pleia2> it does, it's bound by standard length limitations of irc
<vish> yup
<Sidewinder1> Ok, I guess that's it.
<vish> we could remove the "file bugs" part and just add it about being an easy way for testing Ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> Testing! Yes I like that
<pleia2> I know some people who do run it permanently (actually got a complaint from one that he felt people were marginalizing it too much), so I think such a change in how it's handled in #ubuntu should be discussed
<pleia2> and if the decision is to treat it as testing only, the wubi folks should be made aware
<Sidewinder1> That wouldn't be a bad idea either; something that when wubi's installed enumerating that it's not really intended for long term use.
<Sidewinder1> As in try it without having to mess with the NTFS partition, formatting ext4, etc.
<marienz> the main downside to wubi I can see is that how it boots is relatively black magic, so it's hard to get help if that part of it fails
<Sidewinder1> Exactly, most if not all of the knowledgeable folks in #ubuntu probably have never used it and have some problems trying to help.
<Sidewinder1> Or if they did, it's been a long time and perhaps some aspects of wubi have changed.
<Sidewinder1> Either way, it was just a suggestion in an attempt to avoid some frustration not only for the ones using wubi but for the volunteers that are trying to help.
<Sidewinder1> Thanks for listening...
<Sidewinder1> Have a great day all!
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-23
<Unit193> ubot2 Thinks the LTS is Hardy Herron 8.04
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-irc, Unit193 said: ubot2 Thinks the LTS is Hardy Herron 8.04
<IdleOne> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Pici> jpds ^
<Pici> ubot2: lts
<IdleOne> ubot2: lts
<ubot2> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Herron 8.04)
<Pici> ubot2: +lts
<Pici> ^+lts
<Pici> meh
<jpds> Thu, 23 Jun 2011 17:40:04 +0100: Database update operations completed.
<jpds> Weird.
<Pici> jpds: Does your bot have $CurLts entries?
<jpds> Pici: No idea.
<jpds> ubot2: @config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.database
<ubot2> jpds: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jpds> ubot2: config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.database
<ubot2> jpds: Global: ubuntu; #ubuntu-irc: ubuntu
<ubot2> jpds: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jpds> Yep, no clue.
<Pici> Let me see if I can remember where thats set...
<Pici> ubot2: config plugins.encyclopedia.curLTS
<ubot2> Pici: Hardy
<ubot2> Pici: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> ubot2: config list plugins.encyclopedia
<ubot2> Pici: #alert, #database, #ignores, #prefixchar, #privateNotFound, #relaychannel, #remotedb, curDevel, curDevelLong, curDevelNum, curLTS, curLTSLong, curLTSNum, curStable, curStableLong, curStableNum, datadir, notfoundmsg, and public
<ubot2> Pici: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jpds> Fixed.
<Unit193> ubot2: lts
<ubot2> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Hardy Herron 8.04)
<Pici> jpds: not so fixed.
<jpds> Can we just hard-code the response into the factoid?
<Unit193> ubot2: supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.curLTSLong
<ubot2> Unit193: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Unit193> Thanks muchly!
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-24
 * niko give an isp @ guampa 
<guampa> or two
<guampa> :(
<niko> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-25
<z3ro> anyone can help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/631915/
<Unit193> I think you may be looking for the Ubuntu support channel over at #ubuntu
 * vish wonders what the policy is for names like "sildenafil" , not offensive but..
<vish> 'offensive' per-se*
<bazhang> seemed to have called it vish
<bazhang> vish, what language btw
<vish> bazhang: not language, 'sildenafil' is the chemical drug name for viagra
<bazhang> vish, thanks
<vish> np..
<popey> I fail to see how that's at all offensive in any way
<popey> but then I dont see how the nickname "viagra" could be either
<serfus> not offensive but a bit rude imo
<popey> the name of a drug is rude how?
<bazhang> the user was quite rude. called #ubuntu+1 supporters "monkeys"
<popey> lovely
<vish> popey: yea, thats why i was wondering what the policy was, since it aint a really a family friendly name/topic per-se, but was kinda bordering the rules imo
<Cheri703> popey: if the person's nick was "erection" would it be offensive? or "erectile dysfunction"? because, for anyone who actually knows what sildenafil is, or if the sn is "viagra", that's pretty much going to be what is brought to mind...
<popey> thats not what comes to my mind
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> I'm not saying that if someone walks up to you and says "viagra" instantly that pops into mind, but...it's still at least the general topic
<popey> I'd certainly say "erection" is nearer to offensive than viagra or sildenafil
<popey> sadly when someone says viagra my first thought is 'spam'
<vish> lol!!
<Cheri703> well, spam is offensive too ;)
<popey> I'm just not sure playing the "word association game" for a while on peoples nicks is a good way to determine good/bad ones.
<popey> I'm going to a party tonight, will give me a good opportunity to ask random people "What's the first thing you think of when I say 'viagra'?" :D
<Cheri703> I guess just using it as a "perhaps keep an eye on this one" since this one ended up being dumb, and I know in UW the "warning sign" nicks often lead to trouble
<Cheri703> hehe, perfect conversation starter popey
<popey> yeah, i guess
<serfus> popey, i'd be careful
<popey> it's okay serfus, I'm a grown up
<serfus> you live in the US right?
<bazhang> hah
<popey> Er. No.
<bazhang> US colony
<popey> Hah!
<vish> haha!
<popey> Why would that make any difference?
<bazhang> serfus, you've never heard the podcasts?
<serfus> bazhang, no, i haven't
<bazhang> oy!
<serfus> well.... i'm busy ;-)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-06-26
<scorpyo> hello
<scorpyo> hello oCean
<oCean> hi scorpyo
<scorpyo> I'm from Spain
<scorpyo> and you?
<zub> Hi. It seems I have a ban on #ubuntu - and I have no idea why.
<vish> zub: #ubuntu-ops deals with those bans
<zub> ook
#ubuntu-irc 2012-06-18
<Yankees52> tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head
<Yankees52> tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head
<Yankees52> tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head
<Yankees52> tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head
<Yankees52> tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head
<Yankees52> tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head
<Yankees52> tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head
<Yankees52> tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head
<Yankees52> tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head tom brady has a machine head
<Unit193> Myrtti: Sorry...
<Myrtti> I wish I knew where the lag came from
<Unit193> Aye.
<Tm_T> Machine Head... isn't that Deep Purple album?
<philipballew> AlanBell, On the Ubuntu irc channel list, I am not the contact person for the Ubuntu Youth team, is simply changing the list to read my name, all I'd need to change, or anything else? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<AlanBell> philipballew: yeah, feel free to update the wiki page with someone else more appropriate there
<philipballew> sweet AlanBell
<hggdh> how can I protect a bot against excessive flood? In my case, eeeBottu on #ubuntu-bugs-announce
<hggdh> it does not really affect much, the bot recovers, but it is sort of ugly
<TheLordOfTime> depends on the "Excess Flood" reason
<Pici> hggdh: you could try voicing it, I believe that the ircd gives more leniency to flooding if that is on.
<hggdh> when the bot starts (after being terminated) it will show all bugs in the queue
<Pici> Otherwise, you should throttle the messages.
<hggdh> Pici: will try voicing; throttling just because of the startup will be a last resort, I guess
<hggdh> thank you
<Pici> np
<TheLordOfTime> Pici:  i've not heard that...
<Pici> TheLordOfTime: I remember seeing something to that effect in #freenode about something, it was a while ago though.
<TheLordOfTime> Pici:
<TheLordOfTime> <TheLordOfTime> does the ircd give more leniency for "Excess Flooding" if a user is voiced?
<TheLordOfTime> <+ttuttle> no
<TheLordOfTime> (in #freenode)
<Pici> hrm
<TheLordOfTime> <+ttuttle> TheLordOfTime: "Excess Flood" is not a channel flooding thing  <--
<TheLordOfTime> oh shut up red-text
 * TheLordOfTime hates color copying in xchat
<TheLordOfTime> anyways...
<TheLordOfTime> yeah, excess flooding isnt a channel thing, its a server thing
<TheLordOfTime> so if its sending too many messages at once it gets shot down by the ircd
<TheLordOfTime> (with bug announcements, i suspect its sending too many messages)
<hggdh> at the beginning of a run, yes. That's OK, the bot recovers, and goes on from the last succesful write to the channel
<niko> you should try one message per 2 seconds
<TheLordOfTime> ^
<hggdh> Yeah, I can add this delay there
<TheLordOfTime> see, niko knows things
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<hggdh> yes :-)
<niko> i'm not sure if it's still relevant, but what i coded in ubotu-fr is a ping/pong delay each time output messages raise  512 bytes
<niko> that means, bot send whatever it wants, and when it raise 512 bytes - a PING message, it sends the PING message and wait for PONG before sending others messages in his queue
<niko> it nevers excess flood, but can flood you :)
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> currently I just answer PINGS, never initiate them. WIll look into that as well
<lucylikeslinux> anyone here know where I can go to get help with ubuntu?
<k1l> lucylikeslinux: try #ubuntu
<lucylikeslinux> ty
#ubuntu-irc 2012-06-19
<Yankees52> oh baby yes
<Yankees52> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Yankees52> faster closer harder yes
<Yankees52> thats it baby
<Yankees52> !staff
<ubottu> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Yankees52> !ops
<ubot2> FNStaffa called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot2> FNStaffa called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot2> Yankees52 called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<Pici> ugh
<Myrtti> here's a thought: set ubottu to ignore hhim
<Pici> My logs inidicate that hes not content to just spamming ¡ops.
<Myrtti> then just quiet him
#ubuntu-irc 2012-06-22
<lynxman> hi everyone, I've just been accepted as an ubuntu member and I would like to get an irc cloak please? Launchpad ID lynxman (https://launchpad.net/~lynxman)
 * Fuchs pokes the AlanBell :)
<AlanBell> ouchies
<AlanBell> right in the rips
<AlanBell> ribs
<Fuchs> sorry :(   *hands cake*
<AlanBell> mmm cake
<Fuchs> you've got a customer! :)
<AlanBell> hi lynxman
<AlanBell> that all appears to be in order
<AlanBell> staff can we have an /ubuntu/member/lynxman cloak for lynxman please
<Fuchs> yes!
<niko> hi
<AlanBell> \o/
<lynxman> AlanBell: thanks :)
<Fuchs> lynxman: your cloak has been set, congratulations
<niko> lynxman: congrats
<lynxman> wohoo thanks guys \o/
<Fuchs> and here, free cake along!  *hands cake*
<lynxman> oh wow, even cake
 * LinuxMonkey says the cake was a lie!
<em> hey AlanBell are you here?
<AlanBell> yes
<em> hi. I think I was banned in #ubuntu-uk a long time ago for a bad connection.
<AlanBell> yeah, I think so
<em> Well I was hoping that could be lifted
<IdleOne> em, may I ask why you need access to ubuntu-uk?
<IdleOne> afaik you are not in the UK and are not a part of the ubuntu UK loco
<AlanBell> hi em, sorry, I got distracted by the secure boot announcements
<AlanBell> I am a bit curious why you want to be in the -uk channel but that is fine, we have an assortment of visitors from all over the world who are very welcome
<AlanBell> the ban has been removed, I do hope your connection is nice and fixed
<em> AlanBell: yeah I think so
<em> AlanBell: I don't usually talk in -uk but I have quite a few friends in there, and especially now that this football stuff is going on
<AlanBell> fair enough
<AlanBell> not much into the footie myself
<em> Im not either. I just become interested during these big international tournaments
<IdleOne> AlanBell, Italy is going to murder England on Sunday :)
 * IdleOne is predidcting a 4-0 win for Italy
<DJones> IdleOne: Only one try in the game?
<IdleOne> I don't understand the question
<DJones> IdleOne: I don't watch football, my game is rugby league, so 4 points would be an unconverted try
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> I don't know rugby at all.
<IdleOne> that is why I had no idea what you were on about
<AlanBell> it is like American football, but less soft
<IdleOne> oh, I know that much
<Staffpony> Unfortunately some people call Handegg also Football, which can lead to confusion
<IdleOne> just don't know the rules or how they keep score
<DJones> You sound like a perfect candidate to become a referee, not knowing the rules :)
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> How much does tat pay?
<DJones> Not sure, we have some full time ref's, so must be a fairly reasonable salary
 * IdleOne moves to rugbyland and applies for a job
<topyli> IdleOne: beware, the players will be all over you teaching you the rules
<IdleOne> I'm a fairly quick study
<IdleOne> Only need to head butt me once so I learn to duck
<topyli> smart!
<Unit193> Tm_T: Congrats on getting the position now that it's official!
<ninnnu> Tm_T: Congrats
<genii-around> I find it disappointing that only 48 of 117 voted.
 * genii-around slides Tm_T a congratulatory beverage
<pleia2> it's much better than the last CC election (252 of 694)
<pleia2> people hate voting :)
<TheLordOfTime> pleia2:  some of us who wanted to vote were not allowed
<TheLordOfTime> because of certain restrictions on whom could vote
<pleia2> it's just the IRC Members team
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<TheLordOfTime> that's what i mean :P
<pleia2> should be motivation to apply for the team, pretty much the only perk is voting rights
<genii-around> TheLordOfTime: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Membership
<AlanBell> TheLordOfTime: want to be in that group?
<AlanBell> I added a few during the election for people who wanted to vote and were Ubuntu Members but not in that group
<IdleOne> So what is the criteria for being in that group?
<pleia2> the wiki page genii linked explains, but it's easier if you're already an ubuntu member since you've already satisfied the "significant and sustained contributions to Ubuntu" part
<AlanBell> 1. be an Ubuntu Member
<AlanBell> 2. ask to be in the group
<AlanBell> when the IRC Council awards membership you go directly into that group
<IdleOne> Thank you.
<IdleOne> TheLordOfTime: ask and ye shall receive
<AlanBell> ask, and tell me your launchpad id
#ubuntu-irc 2012-06-23
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell:  IdleOne:  launchpad ID = trekcaptainusa-tw
<TheLordOfTime> pleia2:  wouldnt let me apply, was the problem
 * TheLordOfTime blames LP evilstupidity
<TheLordOfTime> (and sorry for disappearing, the train is evil)
<pleia2> yeah, you don't go to launchpad to apply for membership, you go to a membership board (or in the case of IRC or Forums, the IRC or Forums council)
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
<TheLordOfTime> (figures)
<TheLordOfTime> so asking in here for access would get that done (since i already have membership)?
<pleia2> you'd probably want to contact an IRCC member, but they hang out here
<TheLordOfTime> indeed
<TheLordOfTime> i know AlanBell's on IRCC, last I checked.  i know a few others here are too
<TheLordOfTime> i'll poke em tomorrow, i'm more interested in the breaking news that i just heard about
 * TheLordOfTime shifts attention to the news
<IdleOne> pleia2: I am guessing I don't have the ability to add users to teams?
<pleia2> you're on a membership board, so you have access to add people to the ~ubuntumembers team
<pleia2> but I'm watching!
<pleia2> :)
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> what i am not seeing in that case is how it is done
<pleia2> if you go to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers while logged in you should see that you can add people
<IdleOne> ah, I see.
<IdleOne> thank you
<pleia2> sure
<TheLordOfTime> and now i'm done with the news
<TheLordOfTime> whoops sorry wrong channel
 * TheLordOfTime hates laptop touchpads
<IdleOne> I had a blast chairing the first 22:00 UTC meeting yesterday :)
<IdleOne> I'm such a geek lol
<pleia2> :D
<TheLordOfTime> lol...
<TheLordOfTime> anyways, i would like to be on that group, so... whenever someone with access gets around to adding me to the IRC Members team, my ID is trekcaptainusa-tw on launchpad.
<TheLordOfTime> *returns to reading the news*
<IdleOne> TheLordOfTime: AlanBell will see the pings and take care of it
<TheLordOfTime> sounds good
<AlanBell> TheLordOfTime: done
<Tm_T> thanks unit, ninnnu and genii (:
<ubot2> PriceChild called the ops in #ubuntu-beginners ()
<lubotu2> PriceChild called the ops in #ubuntu-cn ()
<ubot2> PriceChild called the ops in #ubuntu-doc ()
<tumbleweed> do we have any idea what's behind all these drive-by "!ops" people/bots ?
<IdleOne> children
<tumbleweed> meh. there seems to have been a lot of it recently
<ubot2> PriceChild called the ops in #ubuntu-beginners ()
<IdleOne> AlanBell: ^
<IdleOne> Pricey: * JanC (~janc@lugwv/member/JanC) has joined #ubuntu-irc
<IdleOne> <ubot2> PriceChild called the ops in #ubuntu-beginners ()
<IdleOne> <lubotu2> PriceChild called the ops in #ubuntu-cn ()
<IdleOne> <ubot2> PriceChild called the ops in #ubuntu-doc ()
<IdleOne> multiple channel, think this falls into network issue :)
<Tm_T> Pricey: what did you do? (;
<ubot2> PriceChild called the ops in #ubuntu-beginners ()
<ubot2> Rimjob called the ops in #ubuntu-beginners-team ()
<JanC> ?
<IdleOne> sorry about the ping JanC was a mispaste
<JanC> ☺
<TheLordOfTime> AlanBell:  thanks.
<vibhav> What is the channel #ubuntu-ops-monitor for?
<Tm_T> vibhav: unanswered questions goes to there and people can monitor those if they want to pick one of them
<vibhav> Tm_T: It invite only?
<Tm_T> not that I know
<vibhav> It is*
<vibhav> Tm_T: Cannot join to channel #Ubuntu-ops-monitor (You must be invited)
<TheLordOfTime> you should learn the /mode function, new irc council member
<TheLordOfTime> * Channel #ubuntu-ops-monitor modes: +imnrstz
<TheLordOfTime> /mode #channel
<TheLordOfTime> on freenode, it returns whatever modes are on that channel
<TheLordOfTime> even if you're not in it
<TheLordOfTime> (won't show you details when you're not in it, but...)
<TheLordOfTime> its invite only
<Tm_T> see, I too often forget how long In My Time of Dying actually is /:
<TheLordOfTime> *probably* because its behind the ops team's screen
<Tm_T> my head is fudge, I was talking about #ubuntu-meta (:
<TheLordOfTime> hehe
 * TheLordOfTime is being extraordinarily hypercritical in this instant
<Tm_T> vibhav: ops-monitor is for ops purposes
<TheLordOfTime> ^
<vibhav> ah, got it
<nhandler> Tm_T: Also, I think you were thinking of #ubuntu-meta for the unanswered question channel
<TheLordOfTime> he just said that?
<vibhav> thanks Tm_T
<Tm_T> nhandler: see I noticed that myself (;
<nhandler> Ah, missed that line (was scrolled up partially)
<Tm_T> (:
 * Tm_T feels the love of ubuntu irc community
<k1l> all guys here still drunk form last nights parties? :)
<TheLordOfTime> there were parties last night?
<Tm_T> k1l: considering I drank only coffee and water, yes, very (;
<k1l> well it was friday night. so the chances of partie were quite high :)
<Tm_T> also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midsummer#Finland
<TheLordOfTime> heh
<k1l> and football eurochampionchips :)  at least for the german fellows ;p
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<bfortified> hello just trying out IRC
<ubot2> Yankees52 called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot2> Yankees52 called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<m4v> he did the same in #ubuntu-co ^
<AlanBell> same as the PriceChild person earlier I presume
<bazhang> hehe
<m4v> AlanBell: yes
<AlanBell> we should set up #ubuntu-histrionics for such people
<bazhang> Pricechild was staff, last I checked
<Fuchs> he still is, if you check now
<Fuchs> even in this room, just under the shorter name
<AlanBell> bazhang: yeah, someone grabbed the nick, presumably in the services upgrade
<Fuchs> AlanBell: huh?  /msg nickserv info PriceChild
<Pricey> He used a few nicks similar to mine, including my actual 'PriceChild'
<Fuchs> either he just used it within the period before enforcement, or he spelled it in a different way. We would be a bit silly if we would allow staff nicks to expire in such a prune.
<AlanBell> so how did he do that then?
<nhandler> AlanBell: He wasn't identified
<nhandler> This is why it is important to check that a person is identified to the account before assuming they are actually that person
<Pricey> Oh and enforce was not enabled on my nick.
<AlanBell> but shouldn't he have been renamed to guest pretty quickly?
<Fuchs> 30 seconds if enforce was enabled, which it wasn't
<Pricey> Enabling cap identify-msg ftw.
<Fuchs> bad Pricey ;p
<bazhang> haha
<Pricey> Fuchs: meh
<bazhang> !redundant
<ubot2> Yankees52 called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel ()
<ubot5> ChildPrice called the ops in #ubuntu-unity ()
<ubot5> Budwesier called the ops in #ubuntu-unity ()
<ubot5> Budwesier called the ops in #ubuntu-unity ()
<Spyder99> Hi guys, Im trying to get a cloak please, im a launchpad member
<JoseeAntonioR> Spyder99: What's you Launchpad ID?
<k1l> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<TheLordOfTime> k1l:  not necessary:  <Spyder99> Hi guys, Im trying to get a cloak please, im a launchpad member
<Spyder99> its spydersphere@gmail.com
<TheLordOfTime> that's your email
<TheLordOfTime> not your launchpad id
<Spyder99> ah sorry, spydersphere
<TheLordOfTime> you're not on the members team yet
<JoseeAntonioR> Spyder99: But you can get a cloak
<Spyder99> ah ok
<k1l> TheLordOfTime: he needs to be an ubuntu member, not only a user in launchpad.
<TheLordOfTime> k1l:  ah i misread
<Spyder99> can i join?
<JoseeAntonioR> Spyder99: Please, go to #freenode and ask for an unaffiliated cloak
<TheLordOfTime> !membership | Spyder99
<ubottu> Spyder99: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<k1l> Spyder99: read the wiki page about the membership (which the bot just posted)
<TheLordOfTime> k1l:  i misread what he said, sorry
<Spyder99> thanks for the help ill do it now
<Spyder99> Ah well, i dont think i can join, I cant program/code
<k1l> Spyder99: its not only about coding
<Spyder99> Im really interested in linux/ubuntu and have been to some local LUG meetings
<k1l> Spyder99: just find your way to contribute to the ubuntu community. there are different ways to become a ubuntu member
<Spyder99> I've been into linux for about 10 years now
<k1l> Spyder99: just read the wiki page about membership. it explains what is needed for an mmebership and what the procedure is
<Spyder99> ok cheers
<k1l> sidenote: whe banned this guy from the german channels already because of the same trolling
<k1l> @ bazhang
<bazhang> k1l, ok
<bazhang> no idea why he was asking for java when he needed flash
<Fuchs> oh, ubu
<Fuchs> unfortunately he switches hosts every now and then, but the ident stays
#ubuntu-irc 2012-06-24
<ubot2> Yankees52 called the ops in #ubuntu-java ()
<ubot2> Yankees52 called the ops in #ubuntu-java ()
<ubot2> Yankees52 called the ops in #ubuntu-java ()
<IdleOne> ircc or staff can you please mute him ^
<ubot2> Yankees52 called the ops in #ubuntu-java ()
<ubot2> Yankees52 called the ops in #ubuntu-java ()
<ubot2> Yankees52 called the ops in #ubuntu-java ()
<ubot5> Yankees52 called the ops in #ubuntu-unity ()
<genii-around> Bleh
<ubot5> Yankees52 called the ops in #ubuntu-unity ()
<k1l> another one for the karma award?
<ubot5> Budwesier called the ops in #ubuntu-unity ()
<ubot5> Budwesier called the ops in #ubuntu-unity ()
<ubot2> Budwesier called the ops in #ubuntu-java ()
<ubot5> Budwesier called the ops in #ubuntu-unity ()
<ubot5> Budwesier called the ops in #ubuntu-unity ()
<Budwesier> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Budwesier> !staff
<ubottu> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Budwesier> !ops
<JoseeAntonioR> Budwesier: Please, stop abusing from the bot.
<Budwesier> kline me
<Budwesier> then i will mutha fucka
<Budwesier> !ops
<Budwesier> !staff
<ubottu> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<jussi> ubot5: join #ubuntu-discuss
<ubot5> jussi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jussi> shaddup ubot5 :P
<Fuchs> jussi: don't abuse the bots please ;(
<jussi> Fuchs: can I abuse you instead? :P
<Fuchs> sure!
<Fuchs> are you cute?
<jussi> oh dear :P
<Fuchs> ;)
<guntbert> so much for quality discussion :)
<IdleOne> lol
<IdleOne> Fuchs: Il est mignon
<Fuchs> <3
<Fuchs> IdleOne: c'est pas gentil de parler de qqn dans une autre language q'il ne comprend pas ;)
<IdleOne> j'ai rien dit de mal
<Fuchs> je sais :)
<Fuchs> anyway   :p
<IdleOne> jussi: for the record i said you were cute
<jussi> aww
<IdleOne> Not as cute as me but meh, nobody is perfect
<IdleOne> :P
<TheLordOfTime> um.........
<TheLordOfTime> no comment...
<TheLordOfTime> and lol @ guntbert
<guntbert> :)
<IdleOne> Listen! My mother told me I am the cutest boy in the universe. My mother NEVER lies and is a saint. You going to argue that?
<TheLordOfTime> that's not what the nocomment was for
<TheLordOfTime> it was for something earlier
<TheLordOfTime> (i was scrolled up)
<IdleOne> oh, k then :)
<TheLordOfTime> particularlt the exchange between jussi and Fuchs there
<TheLordOfTime> (before guntbert said "so much for quality discussion")
<Fuchs> I only asked him whether he is cute, that was just me being nice :(
<TheLordOfTime> before that :P
<Fuchs> before that I told him to not abuse the poor bots
#ubuntu-irc 2013-06-17
<j4jackj> well what do you know? !flavors is out of date and is not in British English as well as it's American (i'm talking about the !command)
<tsimpson> !-flavors
<ubottu> flavors aliases: variant, flavor, variants, flavours - added by LjL on 2007-04-01 16:45:59 - last edited by pangolin on 2012-01-27 19:40:31
<tsimpson> !flavours
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<tsimpson> !flavors is <sed> s/GNOME/Unity/
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !flavors
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<j4jackj> thanks for that (a bit late :)
#ubuntu-irc 2013-06-18
<jackblack> Can I have a cloak w/o a hex
<IdleOne> Hello jackblack are you an ubuntu member? link to your launchpad profile?
<IdleOne> jackblack: you get that hex ident because you are using a web gateway
<jackblack> someone tried to hack my computer because they got my ip through the hex
<Unit193> They can also /whois you and see your IP from that.
<jackblack> but i have a cloak and they got my hex through whois and got my ip
<Unit193> !torsasl | This is the best way to avoid people getting your IP.
<ubottu> This is the best way to avoid people getting your IP.: freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<IdleOne> jackblack: as is being explained to you in #freenode, it is trivial to convert hexIP to a real IP address
<Unit193> Or, hex to ASCII in general.
<jackblack> is it possible to convert hex to IP
<IdleOne> yes
<jackblack> how
<IdleOne> you can use google to find a hex to IP converter
#ubuntu-irc 2013-06-19
<pietro98-albini> Hello everybody
<pietro98-albini> I became Ubuntu member since... ehm... 20 mins ago :D
<pietro98-albini> For the cloak?
<pietro98-albini> https://launchpad.net/~pietro98-albini
<AlanBell> hi pietro98-albini
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/pietro98-albini cloak please
<Pricey> AlanBell: pietro98-albini: All set.
<pietro98-albini> Pricey, thanks :D
<pietro98-albini> Pricey, when it change?
<Pricey> pietro98-albini: It has already happenned. "/whois pietro98-albini". As long as you identify to nickserv you'll be cloaked. (http://freenode.net/sasl is awesome)
<pietro98-albini> Pricey, ah, I haven't view the line :)
<pietro98-albini> AlanBell, Pricey, Goodbye :)
<AlanBell> thanks Pricey
<Pricey> No problem.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-06-21
<Skymont> how can i get into contact with UbuntuIrcCouncil
<IdleOne> I have already answered you
<IdleOne> asking in multiple channels won't change the answer
<bellasbells> Irihapeti needs a ubuntu members cloak
<Pici> Can we please have Irihapeti's launchpad page?
<Irihapeti> wait a moment
<bellasbells> Pici: https://launchpad.net/~irihapeti
<Irihapeti> that's correct
<Pici> You'll also need to register with nickserv here first. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration for instructions.
<Irihapeti> OK
<Irihapeti>  /msg nickserv register bewlaish=4inka jane@janeatkinson.co.nz
<Irihapeti> I think i messed that up
<bellasbells> Irihapeti: no space
<bellasbells> in front of /msg
<bellasbells> and you might want to change your password now :/
<Irihapeti> Of course!
<Irihapeti> Isn't there a better way to do this? too easy to make a mistake
<bellasbells> if you want to make sure you dont show it to the channel, click on the freenode tab :)
<bellasbells> what client are you using?
<Irihapeti> chatzilla
<bellasbells> ok, im not very familiar with it but ill try...
<bellasbells> click on the network tab
<Irihapeti> there isn't one. theres one called freenode (in red)
<bellasbells> yep that one
<bellasbells> go into there
<bellasbells> and type the command
<bellasbells> then if you add any spaces to NickServ you wont be announcing it to channel
<Irihapeti> I copied the command, hence the problem
<bellasbells> Irihapeti: all irc commands start with a /
<Irihapeti> I happend to pick up the space when copying
<Irihapeti> OK sorted now
<Pici> Irihapeti: just *one* more thing. Could you please add your IRC nickname onto your launchpad page? There should be an editable field for it.
<Irihapeti> what goes in the channel field
<Pici> Irihapeti: It should just be a network and nickname field.
<Irihapeti> sorry, i meant the network field
<bellasbells> network: chat.freenode.net
<Irihapeti> OK that's done.
<TheLordOfTime> if you don't mind me saying, "tread lightly with chatzilla"
<bellasbells> Xchat ftw
<TheLordOfTime> ^ that
 * bellasbells hides
<TheLordOfTime> or hexchat if you want to mess with Windows crossbuilding
<Pici> woo
<bellasbells> Irihapeti: you should see an invite
<bellasbells> join it
<IdleOne> congrats on membership Irihapeti :)
<IdleOne> there is a linux hexchat build also
<Irihapeti> what's this about chatzilla? I do mind people who don't say outright what they mean. Saves a lot of time.
<bellasbells> IdleOne: doesnt exist in Ubuntu for some reason...
<bellasbells> Irihapeti: you receieved invite to secret channel?
<IdleOne> bellasbells: yes it does
<TheLordOfTime> IdleOne:  no, hexchat isn't in the repos
<TheLordOfTime> it's in a PPA
<TheLordOfTime> at last check anyways
<TheLordOfTime> !info hexchat
<ubot2> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<ubottu> Package hexchat does not exist in raring
<IdleOne> oh, right
<TheLordOfTime> anyone mind me slapping ubot2?
<IdleOne> well the PPA works awesome.
<TheLordOfTime> "maverick" is OLD
<Irihapeti> No doubt theres a vi/emacs client
<IdleOne> ERC for emacs if that is your thing
#ubuntu-irc 2013-06-22
<j4jackj> IdleOne, can you restate that 13 or 30 comment on record please?
<IdleOne> I have no idea what comment you are talking about. I know I told you that I was done with you and to contact the IRCC if you wanted to resolve your ban(s)
<IdleOne> Have a good night.
<j4jackj> o you
<j4jackj> elky, this has to escalate. do you have idleone's logs?
<IdleOne> why would elky have my logs?
<IdleOne> also stop highlighting random ops
<IdleOne> !appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<IdleOne> there is all the info you need to contact the IRCC
<elky> j4jackj, talking to me is not escalation. learn to follow instructions.
<j4jackj> ok
<elky> somehow i suspect this inability is part of the problem here...
<j4jackj> possibly
<elky> if so, you will want to fix that deficit first
<ChRisHansen> does anyone know if there is an irc help channel anywhere ?
<JoseeAntonioR> ChRisHansen: #ubuntu may be able to help
<frogshair> Cloak Request
<Fuchs> frogshair: log in to your account request,
<Fuchs> frogshair: also: if an ubuntu member cloak, have your launchpad page ready
<Fuchs> if no account yet: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup or /msg nickserv help register  for the short version
<frogshair> https://launchpad.net/~detaill
<Fuchs> frogshair: good, then you only need an account if you don't have one yet, or log in to it if you have one,
<Fuchs> then wait for IRCC to wake up
<k1l_> looks good from the ubuntu side. just need some IRCC for confirmation and setting the launchpad stuff up :)
<frogshair> IRCC for confirmation and setting the launchpad stuff up ?
<Fuchs> frogshair: somebody from IRCC has to confirm to freenode staff, just hang around here and wait for one of them
 * Fuchs tries to lure AlanBell with cake
<Fuchs> frogshair: you could use that wait time to set up an account as per description above
<Fuchs> note that the mail address has to be valid
<Unit193> Cookies.
<frogshair> The name has been registered @ nick-sever and confirmed via email prior to visiting this channel. Is there another step I missed ?
<Fuchs> frogshair: which nick? if your current one: no, I am afraid it is not registered.
<Fuchs> frogshair: if a different one: you probably just forgot to log in,  /msg nickserv identify yourname yourpassword
<frogshair> frogshair is the name used and I  entered the /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER frogshair_passwaord
<Fuchs> -NickServ- frogshair is not registered.
<Fuchs> oh
<Fuchs> the verify needs the thing from the E-Mail
<Fuchs> if you didn't do that, it expired after 24 hours
<Fuchs> just re-register :)
<Fuchs> make sure to use a valid e-mail address, verify with the code provided in the e-mail and you should be fine
<AlanBell> did someone say cake?
<Fuchs> AlanBell: too late.
<Fuchs> go back to sleep ;p
 * AlanBell wanders off to find cake :)
<Fuchs> I have some, but I guess I'm not around the corner
<AlanBell> not really. I think we have some banana bread cooling down
<Fuchs> lovely. Enjoy :)
<Unit193> Fuchs: Sent him back too soon.
<Fuchs> AlanBell: there you have him
<Fuchs> now we only have him to manage to register the nick first  (the one without _)
<AlanBell> yup, with a registered nick the launchpad bit looks fine
<Fuchs> frogshair_:   /nick frogshair      then     /msg nickserv REGISTER fancypasswordhere valid@emailaddre.ss       then follow instructions in the mail received.
<Fuchs> oh, you are already here as frogshair as well, so you can't /nick
<Fuchs> bleh
<Fuchs> do it from there, then
<frogshair_> I'm a bit lost , I have  followed the instructions   within 24 hours and yet I come back as unregistered.
<Fuchs> frogshair_: which is why I gave you the exact commands. Anyway, your pidgin (or whatever it is) is still connected as frogshair (without _), so to register the nick, you either need to do it from there or disconnect it so you can change your name
<Fuchs> frogshair_: if you do that, I shall guide you through the process :)
<AlanBell> frogshair_: there is a virtual user called "nickserv", you have to talk to that user to log in
<Fuchs> *augh*
<Fuchs> he got the nick with _ now ...
<Fuchs> ah well
<Fuchs> I will guide him through grouping if he starts to reply again ...
<frogshair_> I removed the account info from the IM client and am using the browser now.
<Fuchs> frogshair_: lovely. Now please first of all identify to your account. Write    /msg nickserv identify your-password-here
<Fuchs> tell me when done
<frogshair_>  /msg nickserv lrqmtjciihor
<Fuchs> (just type it where you usually type text, make sure the / is the first character on the line, then it won't show up here)
<Fuchs> *sigh*
<Fuchs> okay, let us retry this:
<Fuchs> /msg nickserv identify lrqmtjciihor
<Fuchs> do not replace or remove the word nickserv
<Fuchs> and do make sure that the / is right at the beginning of the line
<Fuchs> after that:  /msg nickserv SET PASSWORD new-password-here
<Fuchs> since everybody now has your password.
<Fuchs> tell me when done
<frogshair_>  /msg nickserv lrqmtjciihor
<Fuchs> almost.
<Fuchs> /msg nickserv identify lrqmtjciihor
<IdleOne> frogshair_: please copy and paste the following command exactly
<IdleOne> /msg nickserv identify lrqmtjciihor
<Fuchs> exactly like that. Do not remove or replace any words in it. And do make sure that there is no space in front of the /. It has to start with /.
<frogshair_> I copied and pasted the command and the original pass word from the email.
<Fuchs> frogshair_: don't. For now: please do copy mine.
<Fuchs> frogshair_: /msg nickserv identify lrqmtjciihor                <<< _exactly_ like this. Do _not_ remove or alter any words (unless the password is not correct), and do make sure that the / is AT THE BEGINNING of the line. No space in front, nothing. Has to start with /.
<Fuchs> Pretty simple.
<Unit193> [Freenode]  account  : frogshair  he did finally get it.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-06-23
<j4jackj> i retract any and all hateful statements
<j4jackj> but remember if you are uncivil they will return
<IdleOne> lol apology with threat.
<frogshair> Cloak request attempt  II
<AlanBell> . . . and if you were still here it would totally work
<Fuchs> he is still here
<Fuchs> just not in the channel
<Fuchs> but that is enough for staff to cloak him if you give the order
<AlanBell> I asked frogshair to pop into the channel, would rather they were here to avoid further confusion
<Fuchs> and there he is
<AlanBell> hello frogshair
<frogshair> hello , the first registration failed  and the second seems to have worked.
<AlanBell> excellent, you certainly seem to be logged in now
<Fuchs> yes, you are registered and identified
<AlanBell> Fuchs: can we have an ubuntu/member/frogshair cloak please
<Fuchs> AlanBell: I assume you can, but you have to ask staff
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/frogshair cloak please
<Fuchs> AlanBell: either wait until one shows up here, or poke them in #freenode. Currently seems to be a bit empty, so you might have to wait :(
<frogshair> What's next
<Fuchs> frogshair: staff will set the cloak as soon as they are around, you don't need to do anything else. Congratulations :)
<Fuchs> frogshair: you might want to configure your client to auto-identify if it doesn't yet, as the cloak will only show when you are identified (you currently are). But else there is nothing you have to do :)
<frogshair> Thanks , The first conformation email  had an _ underscore  prior to the password and the server was having none of it . The second excluded this and worked fine .
<Myrtti> sure, let me have a look
<Fuchs> Alright. Well, apparrently frogshair_ is registered as well now, but that doesn't hurt
 * Fuchs cuddles Myrtti
<Myrtti> there you go, cloak set
<frogshair> Thank You !
#ubuntu-irc 2014-06-16
<MooDoo> hello all
#ubuntu-irc 2014-06-17
<MooDoo> hello all
<Pricey> sveta: No point until they're an ubuntu member though ;)
<sveta> :)
<Fuchs> it's a wild sveta
<mittwally> Have I to be present personally to Ubuntu meeting to become a member?
<Fuchs> mittwally: it is recommended, as people are likely to ask you questions
<Fuchs> mittwally: I assume you already filled out your wiki page as recommended, got some testimonials  (and maybe some already existing members to cheer for you at the meeting)?
<mittwally> Yes, I read the wiki as recommended https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Fuchs> oh, note that my answer was concerning going the IRC way and get the ubuntu IRC membership,
<Fuchs> local boards are different, and I am not aware of how these work. But my guess would be that physical presence is good there, given that is what local boards are actually for
<Fuchs> on IRC you just need to be present (as in online and in the channel)
<Fuchs> reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember  suggests that being present is good if not even mandatory, though
<hggdh> mittwally: you *do* need to be present on the MB meeting. If you are not there we will not decide on your application
<hggdh> mittwolly: exceptions could be arranged, but we need previous contact for that.
<hggdh> s/mittwolly/mittwally/
<mittwally> hggdh: Which country is the meeting?
<hggdh> mittwally: I am not sure I understand your question. There are people from everywhere in the world in the membership board
<hggdh> the meeting is purely on-line
<Pici> I don't thunk Fuchs understood that...
<hggdh> yeah
<Fuchs> Pici: hm?
<hggdh> there are no "local" boards anymore. Now we have a meeting at 1200 UTC and 2200 UTC (on different days). Previously we had Americas, EU, and Asia-Pacific boards
<Pici> Even the americas/eu/asia boards were all online though
<hggdh> (and previously previously, just one)
<hggdh> yes
<mittwally> hggdh: How is the exam? There are a few questions about my job in Ubuntu, that's it?
<hggdh> mittwally: there is no exam. We just want to confirm you indeed have a *sustained* (and longer than 6 months) effort on helping Ubuntu. Of course, we ask for references
<Pici> It is more like an interview.
<hggdh> testimonials of current Ubuntu members go a long way in helping you
<mittwally> I have 2 months yet, hehe, long time to go
<mittwally> But I'm loving Ubuntu, it's a good system.
<hggdh> Pici is correct, it is more like an interview. And we are NOT trying to trick you :-)
<mittwally> Hehe, I don't if here is the right place to ask it, but yesterday I asked about manual of Ubuntu but it is too basic. There is a way to get more knowlegde about Ubuntu?
<Fuchs> Pici: so the local boards are gone now? Pity :(
<hggdh> this is indeed not the right place (we deal with IRC issues here). But you can search wiki.ubuntu.com -- there is a wealth of iinformation there
<mittwally> ok, thanks, switching
<rafaellaguna> https://launchpad.net/~rafaellaguna
<Pici> rafaellaguna: Are you looking for an Ubuntu cloak?
<rafaellaguna> I'm asking for a cloak
<rafaellaguna> yes, sorry
<Pici> Pricey: Could you please apply an ubuntu/member/rafaellaguna to rafaellaguna?
<rafaellaguna> excuse me, as my nickname?
<Pricey> Pici: rafaellaguna: You're all set.
<Pricey> rafaellaguna: Make sure you identify to nickserv if you want the cloak to work. http://freenode.net/sasl is a good link.
<Pici> rafaellaguna: congrats :)
<Pici> Pricey: thanks
<Pricey> No problem.
<rafaellaguna> thank you!
<rafaellaguna> so I must use this URL as my server
<Fuchs> nope
<Fuchs> you can optionally read on that page how to configure your client (IRC program) to authenticate via SASL
<rafaellaguna> ok, I'll do. thanks so much
<Fuchs> doing so will ensure that you are authenticated to services (such as nickserv) already on connect, and hence cloaked on connect. It's recommended but entirely optional.
<Fuchs> if you click on your client in the lower list  (if available) there should be a manual
<rafaellaguna> I'm looking at the freenode SASL scripts right now
<Fuchs> what client are you using?
<rafaellaguna> xchat
<Fuchs> you might want to consider switching to hexchat, which is an xchat fork that does it out of the box. If not: take the perl script. It works.
<rafaellaguna> didn't know that client, I'll have a look too
<Fuchs> It's basically the same as xchat, just a couple more features
<Unit193> Including built-in SASL.
<Fuchs> es, I already mentioned that :p
<Fuchs> *yes
<rafaellaguna> thank you for this
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<Unit193> Meh, my brain is broken.
<Fuchs> Unit193: try applying salt
<IdleOne> Unit193: Did this happen to you https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=860862697264394 ?
<benonsoftware> [M@/sort
<Fuchs> o.O
<benonsoftware> Oops, sorry about that.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-06-18
<MooDoo> hello all
<Unit193> First link is DOA. ---v
<Unit193> !sponsor
<ubottu> You can find out about the package sponsorship process here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess - For !UDS sponsorship see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<tsimpson> the second part can be removed
<Unit193> s/First/Second/  Right, exactly.
<Pricey> !no sponsorship is <reply>You can find out about the package sponsorship process here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<Pricey> @login
<lubotu3> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<lubotu2> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<lubotu1> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<ubot5> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<Pricey> !no sponsorship is <reply>You can find out about the package sponsorship process here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<Pricey> !sponsorship
<ubottu> You can find out about the package sponsorship process here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess - For !UDS sponsorship see http://uds.ubuntu.com/participate/sponsorship/
<Pricey> !-sponsorship
<ubottu> sponsorship aliases: sponsoring - added by AlanBell on 2012-01-23 14:45:30 - last edited by LjL on 2012-01-23 14:46:02
<Pricey> !-sponsor
<ubottu> sponsor is <alias> sponsoring - added by LjL on 2012-05-13 17:08:23 - last edited by LjL on 2012-05-13 17:12:07
<Pricey> !no sponsorship is <reply>You can find out about the package sponsorship process here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<ubottu> I'll remember that Pricey
<Pricey> !sponsor
<ubottu> You can find out about the package sponsorship process here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
 * Pricey wonders why it ignored the 2nd attempt
<Unit193> Pricey: Sorry, forgot to say thank you, so thank you. :)
<Pricey> Unit193: No probs.
<Unit193> Well hey, calendar says an IRC meeting today.
<MooDoo> Unit193: really?  missed that one even though I'm not really part of it :D
<MooDoo> Unit193: where is the calendar?
<tsimpson> !calendar | MooDoo
<ubottu> MooDoo: calendar is at http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendars/
<MooDoo> thank
<MooDoo> I should be ashamed as I did know that :(
<Pricey> Where's an nhandler when you need him.
<Fuchs> on either rather long IRC holidays or in heaven
<Fuchs> Pricey: given you are already here:   "$j:<chan> – matches users who are or are not banned from a specified channel"   VS   "/mode #here +q $j:#timbuktu   would quiet users within #here that are banned in #timbuktu."
<Fuchs> Pricey: is that missing an ~  or is one of the two wrong?  (Compare: not banned   versus  banned)
<Pici> "are or are not banned"
<Fuchs> yes, which one of the two, then?  Banned, according to the example, but then  $j  should not match these that aren't, but ~  would
<Fuchs> or am I missing something?
<Fuchs> because the two subsets   "are" and "are not"  banned  would match 100% of all users
<Fuchs> unless you are shroedingers user, that is
<Pici> $[~]j<chan> matches users who are or are not banned
<Fuchs> that would be somewhat better, but maybe just leave the  "are not" and provide a second example?
<Pici> perhaps
<Fuchs> (for those not seeing the reference: http://blog.freenode.net/2014/06/new-extban-j/)
<Fuchs> then perhaps Pricey wants to fix that
<Pricey> Thats a "help extban" quote
<Fuchs> then perhaps Pricey wants to fix that and in addition to that: yell at people who initially wrote it, assuming charybdis
<Pricey> Send a patch?
<Fuchs> that would probably also work, but I was more talking about your blog post
<Fuchs> since that is what people are reading right now, to avoid some confusion there
<Pricey> I'm happy leaving it as a quote. There are other nuances not explained either, such as the modes it is applicable to. No wildcards etc.
<Fuchs> *shrug*
<Pricey> I could explain those and remove every possible source of confusion.
<Fuchs> or just remove the very obvious source of confusion as a start
<Pricey> s/I/we/
<Fuchs> well, removing the "or are not " would already help a lot, I think.
<Fuchs> And that should be trivial to make, given it is the blog and not the website
<Fuchs> thinking of it, assuming it will end up on http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml at one point, where it is a huge pain in the rear end to change, fixing it first would probably be a good idea indeed :)
<Pricey> All other extbans work in the same way and thats how theyre currently documented.
<Fuchs> not on http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Fuchs> there it is only in the matching sense, with an example for the inverse  (see $a on http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml)
<Fuchs> and for the sake of consistency: neither in the blog, see http://blog.freenode.net/2013/06/new-tlsssl-channel-modes-and-webirc/
<Fuchs> so I personally would recommend removing the  "or are not "
#ubuntu-irc 2014-06-20
<Milad191> hi , how do you access irc with ubuntu ?
<holstein> Milad191: i use an irc client.. there are many.. xchat is a nice simple GUI one.. irssi is a popular CLI one
<Milad191> these are for ubuntu ?
<holstein> Milad191: thats what i use them on.. though, they are avialable on many other operating systems
<holstein> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7.1ubuntu5 (trusty), package size 279 kB, installed size 899 kB
<trijntje> Hi all, I was wondering if someone is available to remove an abusive user, Korkel, from #ubuntu-nl
<trijntje> though I'm not sure if you are authorised to do so
<k1l_> trijntje: neither staff nor ubuntu users/ircc is granted access to op rights on that channel. so best is to ask the channel ops
<trijntje> k1l_: will do, thanks for your time. There is one op online now, so I'll ask him to give you guys access
<Korkel> FUCK EVERYONE
<Korkel> FUCK YOU ALL
 * genii makes more coffee
 * Unit193 just pressed it a few seconds ago.
<genii> Nice :)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-06-21
<golazo> Hello!
<golazo> Anyone?
<golazo> No?
<golazo> Alright, then...
<holstein> golazo: sure.. how can i help?
<sveta> what?
<holstein> sveta: i was asking golazo if i could help, but i missed the user.. they are gone now
<sveta> i ag, i wanted to ask that some minute earlier
<sveta> lag even
<milad191> how can i install flash player for videos in firefox - ubuntu ?
<Fuchs> milad191: hi, the support channel would be #ubuntu
<Fuchs> try asking there
<milad191> ok thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2015-06-15
<Gatis> hi
#ubuntu-irc 2015-06-18
<zigo> Hi. Is the Ubottu bot connected to OFTC?
<zigo> I'd like to have it in #debian-openstack, to tell us about launchpad bugs...
<Mikaela> I don't think there are any Ubuntu bots at OFTC, but you will probably find Debian ones
<zigo> Mikaela: Yeah, there's "BTS" (for which I'm searching for doc, BTW), but it wont tell about launchpad issues.
<Mikaela> I think you might not get a bot to connect to OFTC, but they are FOSS so you should be able to setup a clone easily
<Unit193> zigo: Are you talking about a bot that tells you about new bugs, or when you paste a number?
<Mikaela> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/devel you need a Supybot though and might be interested inhttp://doc.supybot.aperio.fr/en/latest/use/install.html (meetingology uses it)
<Mikaela> Does anyone have any idea who could be pinged about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat/+bug/1437272 or if anyone has even seen that?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1437272 in xchat (Ubuntu) "XChat is dead and distributions are maintaining their own set of patches for it" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1437272 in xchat (Ubuntu) "XChat is dead and distributions are maintaining their own set of patches for it" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Zic> Mikaela: it does not solve the quoted bug, but you can try to take a look at Hexchat (packed in Ubuntu now)
<Zic> a forked version of XChat which is maintained directly
<Zic> look'n'feel are the same
<Mikaela> solution would be removing XChat entirely from the repositories in favour of HexChat
<Zic> or transform the xchat package to a dummy wich depends of hexchat, yes
<Mikaela> that would be even better
<Zic> personnaly I'm an irssi user, but I recommend Hexchat to my collegue for graphical IRC replacement of Xchat
<Mikaela> I use WeeChat and when asked I also recommend HexChat as GUI, but there is high number of users who have just installed XChat from repositories :(
<k1l_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/1322024
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1322024 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Make Hexchat the default IRC client instead of XChat in Ubuntu 14.10" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<udsbotu> Launchpad bug 1322024 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "Make Hexchat the default IRC client instead of XChat in Ubuntu 14.10" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<k1l_> Mikaela: ^
<Mikaela> thanks
<k1l_> there were several bugs similar. but it might be that the whole xchat/hexchat is just pulled from debian and that they make the decision. and i think gnome still wants their xchat-gnome to be used.
<Mikaela> isn't xchat-gnome also dead?
<k1l_> imho yes.
<k1l_> and it wasnt a good one anyway. it was too cut down to meet the gnome menu guidelines
<k1l_> maintainer for xchat is ubuntu-developers (so i guess its just the debian pull). a request on the -devel-discuss ML could be a startingpoint.
<Unit193> hexchat introduces bugs and annoyances it never fixed, so still reason to use xchat over hexchat for some.
<hggdh> :w
#ubuntu-irc 2015-06-19
<ajgreeny> Please may I have a Ubuntu members cloak as I believe I am eligible for this. My launchpad page is at https://launchpad.net/~ajg-charlbury
<Unit193> hggdh, funkyHat, Pici ^
<Unit193> Now just wait for someone to show up.
<ajgreeny> Will do!
 * Pici starts chanting the magic spell
<Unit193> And you already found roo.
<Unit193> ajgreeny: Congrats.
<Unit193> !conga-rats-#ubuntustudio-devel
<ubottu> ♫ samba rumba bueno la conga cha cha cha
 * Fuchs adds to his list of most pointless and silly bot commands
<ajgreeny> Thanks for the help Unit193.  Got my cloak now so I just need to figure out how to put it on.  The cloak-maker at #ubuntu-irc says I don't have to do anything but my User will just show as ajgreeny@ubuntu/member/ajgreeny next time I connect.  I'll do that soon to check it out.
<PaulW2U> ajgreeny: we already see you cloaked :)
<PaulW2U> do /wi and you'll see for yourself
<ajgreeny> When I right click my name in the list on the right of xchat I still see ajgreeny@IP address.
<Fuchs> Yes,
<Fuchs> you and some staff members can see through the cloak, that's normal
<Fuchs> the first line, if you /whois yourself, should show the cloak, though
<Fuchs> the only thing you might want to set up (optional but recommended) is http://freenode.net/sasl/
<ajgreeny> Already loaded the sasl script and running fine as far as I am aware.
<Fuchs> perfect, then there is nothing else you need to do
<Fuchs> actually there is,
<Fuchs> you might want to connect via SSL, else you are sending your password as clear text every time
<ajgreeny> Great!  Thanks for all the help.  I'm sure I'll soon get the hang of it.
<Fuchs> but that's optional (but recommended) too
<Fuchs> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml lists the ports, most clients (I assume irssi, given the above) need to be told to use ssl (either via + in front of the port or, as far as I remember irssi, the -ssl switch)
<Unit193> xchat, actually.
<Fuchs> then I'd recommend switching to hexchat to not need an external script for SASL
<Unit193> Fuchs: In irssi, -ssl and I'd say using the CApath would be good too.
<Fuchs> (and still to use SSL, I assume hex/xchat has a silly checkbox for it, or something)
<ajgreeny> I am not sure how to connect with SSL but it something I've already heard about.
<Fuchs> ajgreeny: usually just choose an SSL port (as per the link above) and tell the client to use SSL, usually that is a checkbox in the server / connection settings if you have a GUI client
<Fuchs> ajgreeny: if you don't, it's just that all text (including your password on connect) are sent as clear text, thus if somebody is seeing your network traffic (e.g. in a shared WLAN) they will see your password. As with everything else I wrote: optional, but recommended
<Fuchs> (it's the same as https versus http, if that helps)
<Unit193> Network list → Freenode → Edit → Use SSL for all servers on this network.  You'll also have to change the port to 6697 or whatnot.
<Fuchs> and I'd still recommend hexchat, it's an xchat fork with some new features and fixes, so it will look and act the same but it's better (and you can just apt-get it from official repositories). Anyway, congratulations and enjoy your flight on freënode
<Unit193> (And new bugs, of course. :P )
<Fuchs> not aware of any, but given software development: entirely realistic. Still, it is maintained, while xchat basically lives off custom distribution provided patches
<ajgreeny> The only thing I can see in the xchat preferences is an option to use a proxy server, which needs hostname, port number, type (which has socks4, socks5 wingate and  HTTP)
<Fuchs> ajgreeny: it's not in the global xchat settings, you have to set it per network  (as per what Unit193 wrote above, starting in the network list)
<ajgreeny> OK found it.  I presume the port number change is from irc.Freenode.net/8001 to irc.Freenode.net/6697.
<Fuchs> Yes :)
<ajgreeny> Thanks all.  Got to go for a while and need to disconnect.  I will find out what changes it has made next time, and I'll also have a look at hexchat.
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<Unit193> And he's now using SSL.
#ubuntu-irc 2016-06-20
<MooDoo> morning
#ubuntu-irc 2016-06-21
<jbicha> Hi, may I get an Ubuntu cloak please: https://launchpad.net/~jbicha
<k1l> jbicha: looks good. we just need someone from the IRCC to awake and confirm so then staff can set it :)
<jbicha> ok, I'll leave now but I'm around in other Ubuntu channels if you need me
 * nhandler is around to help set
 * teward gives nhandler a cup of tea while he waits for an IRCC member
<Unit193> nhandler: Ooooh, I'd checked p and nobody was, I ack it.
<nhandler> Unit193: Done
<Unit193> nhandler: Danke.
<sakrecoer> hi guys! can we (#ubuntustudio-devel) borrow Meetingology for a moment? i'm late out asking, but i didn't know about it until now :)
<k1l> Pici: or Unit193: are you managing that bot? or is it the canonical sysadmins?
<dax> (it's on ubottu.com, so Pici)
<dax> I think Mikaela can manage it too
<Pici> k1l: I'd prefer if Mikaela made the changes.
<sakrecoer> thanks for looking in to it k1l dax and Pici. we managed without :) next time i'll contact you in advance :)
<krytarik> sakrecoer: It'll stay in the channel then anyway.
<sakrecoer> ah, well, i guess that couldn't hurt. maybe ubotu would feel lees lonely too :)
<krytarik> Well, it's not alone now either - ubuntulog.. :P
<sakrecoer> :)
<Pici> o/25
#ubuntu-irc 2016-06-22
<Mikaela> meetingology should now be at #ubuntustudio-devel
<Mikaela> you had unlucky timing as just moment before I had powered off phones deciding that I can get nothing done if I am reachable
<MooDoo> morning
<sakrecoer> Thank you Mikaela :) Have a good day/night everyone!
<Mikaela> you're welcome and same to you
#ubuntu-irc 2017-06-21
<CoderEurope> One of the Lubuntu devs told me this was the appropriate #channel to enquire about getting an ubuntu internet relay chat cloak for my freenode nickname, thnking about it I would like to apply, cheers.
<Fuchs> CoderEurope: well, yes, but please  1) link to your launchpad account if you are an ubuntu member  2) identify to your nickserv account
<Fuchs> then wait for IRCC to see your request
#ubuntu-irc 2017-06-22
<lubotu2> shvlzz called the ops in #ubuntu-au ()
#ubuntu-irc 2019-06-17
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !download is <reply> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !19.10 is <reply> Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) will be the 31st release of Ubuntu, scheduled for October 2019 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EoanErmine/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be supported for nine months. Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, blackflow said: !verify is <reply> To verify your Ubuntu ISO or cloud image (or other Ubuntu downloads for which checksums and signatures are provided), see https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, blackflow said: !md5 is <alias> verify
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, blackflow said: !md5sum checksum is <alias> verify
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, blackflow said: !md5 verify is <alias> verify
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, blackflow said: !checksum is <alias> verify
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, blackflow said: !download is <reply> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors . See also !verify.
<Eickmeyer> !rt is <alias> realtime
<hggdh> !realtime
<ubottu> the RT kernel is the Linux kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is not available in Ubuntu. See also !lowlatency
<hggdh> !rt
<hggdh> Eickmeyer: ^can you try !rt?
<dax> !-rt
<ubottu> rt aliases: realtime - added by Tm_T on 2007-12-18 11:26:52 - last edited by dax on 2019-04-26 20:30:30
 * dax tilts head
<hggdh> yeah. Ubot tu gave me a timeout
<dax> !-realtime
<ubottu> realtime is <alias> rt - added by hggdh on 2019-06-17 19:14:51
<dax> oh, i see now
<Eickmeyer> !rt
<ubottu> the RT kernel is the Linux kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is not available in Ubuntu. See also !lowlatency
<Eickmeyer> !realtime
<Eickmeyer> ...
<Eickmeyer> !realtime is <alias> realtime
<dax> she won't output the same factoid twice within N second
<Eickmeyer> er...
<Eickmeyer> *bangs head*
<dax> and aliases count as "the same factoid"
<Eickmeyer> !realtime is <alias> rt
<dax> that's already a thing
<Eickmeyer> !realtime
<ubottu> the RT kernel is the Linux kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is not available in Ubuntu. See also !lowlatency
<Eickmeyer> Wasn't before. Gave me a "Sorry, I don't know anything about realtime".
<dax> yup, as she said above, "added by hggdh on 2019-06-17 19:14:51"
 * Eickmeyer facepalms
<Eickmeyer> My bad.
#ubuntu-irc 2019-06-20
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, blackflow said:  !32bit is <reply> Starting with Ubuntu 19.10 Enoan Ermine, 32-bit packages including multilib support, are no longer built or supported. For more info about this decision and how to treat situations where running 32-bit applications is required, please consult https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/i386-architecture-will-be-dropped-starting-with-eoan-ubuntu-19-10/11263
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, blackflow said:  !32bit is <reply> Starting with Ubuntu 19.10 Enoan Ermine, 32-bit packages including multilib, are no longer built or supported. For more info about this decision and how to treat situations where running 32-bit applications is required, please consult https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/i386-architecture-will-be-dropped-starting-with-eoan-ubuntu-19-10/11263
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, blackflow said:  !32bit is <reply> Starting with Ubuntu 19.10 Eoan Ermine, 32-bit packages including multilib, are no longer built or supported. For more info about this decision and how to treat situations where running 32-bit applications is required, please consult https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/i386-architecture-will-be-dropped-starting-with-eoan-ubuntu-19-10/11263
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !32bit is <reply> Starting with Ubuntu 19.10 Eoan Ermine, 32-bit packages including multilib, are no longer built or supported. For more info about this decision and how to treat situations where running 32-bit applications is required, please consult https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/i386-architecture-will-be-dropped-starting-with-eoan-ubuntu-19-10/11263
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, lotuspsychje said: !32bit is <reply> Starting with Ubuntu 19.10 Eoan Ermine, 32-bit Intel/AMD packages including multilib, are no longer built or supported. For more info about this decision and how to treat situations where running 32-bit applications is required, please consult https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/i386-architecture-will-be-dropped-starting-with-eoan-ubuntu-19-10/11263
<hggdh> ^ done, with i386 as an alias
<xnox> hggdh:  but that is a lie
<xnox> hggdh:  there is no discussion to drop multilib packages, only :i386 archive
<xnox> hggdh:  libc6-i386:amd64 will stay.... ditto all the other crosstoolchains we ship from amd64 -> almost anything
<hggdh> xnox: good to know will adjust as needed
<hggdh> xnox: is this better? Starting with Ubuntu 19.10 Eoan Ermine, i386 (Intel/AMD) packages are no longer built or supported; multilib is still supported. For more info about this decision and how to treat situations where running 32-bit applications is required, please consult https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/i386-architecture-will-be-dropped-starting-with-eoan-ubuntu-19-10/11263
<xnox> hggdh:  there is no need to mention multilib at all.... as the thread and post covers a lot more.
<hggdh> xnox: ack
<xnox> "Starting with Ubuntu 19.10 Eoan Ermine, i386 (Intel/AMD) archive will no longer be available. For more info about this decision and how to treat situations where running 32-bit applications is required, please consult https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/i386-architecture-will-be-dropped-starting-with-eoan-ubuntu-19-10/11263
<xnox> maybe even without (Intel/AMD) too
<hggdh> !i386
<ubottu> Starting with Ubuntu 19.10 Eoan Ermine, i386 packages are no longer built or supported. For more info about this decision and how to treat situations where running 32-bit applications is required, please consult https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/i386-architecture-will-be-dropped-starting-with-eoan-ubuntu-19-10/11263
<hggdh> xnox: ^
<xnox> awesome!
<hggdh> xnox: thank you for the check
#ubuntu-irc 2019-06-23
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, blackflow said: !32bit is <reply> Starting with Ubuntu 19.10 Eoan Ermine, i386 packages will no longer be updated, and will be frozen at 18.04 LTS versions. For more info about this please consult https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/i386-architecture-will-be-dropped-starting-with-eoan-ubuntu-19-10/1126
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, blackflow said: !32bit is <reply> Starting with Ubuntu 19.10 Eoan Ermine, i386 packages will no longer be updated from upstream, and will be kept at 18.04 LTS versions. For more info about this please consult https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/i386-architecture-will-be-dropped-starting-with-eoan-ubuntu-19-10/1126
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, blackflow said: !32bit is <reply> Starting with Ubuntu 19.10 Eoan Ermine, i386 packages will no longer be updated from upstream, and will be kept at 18.04 LTS versions. For more info about this please consult https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/i386-architecture-will-be-dropped-starting-with-eoan-ubuntu-19-10/11263
#ubuntu-irc 2020-06-16
<Akped80> hi everyone
